# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  FertilityFriend.com: pitanja vezana za BBT grafove 5

## r_i_t_a

malo ću podignuti temu jer me nešto zanima i trebam vasu pomoć.
tražila sam neke stvari o mjerenju tem. jer mi je gin.preporucio da pocnem mjeriti. i tako sam pocela.
moja zadnja M je bila 9.10.bazalnu tem sam pocela mjeriti 19.10 i ide ovako:
19.  36.3       24.  36.7
20.  36.3
21.  36.4
22.  36.5
23.  36.6

e sad zna li neko mi objasniti da li je bila ovulacija po ovim tem.Danas mi je 16 DC.
hvala cure.  :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

> malo ću podignuti temu jer me nešto zanima i trebam vasu pomoć.
> tražila sam neke stvari o mjerenju tem. jer mi je gin.preporucio da pocnem mjeriti. i tako sam pocela.
> moja zadnja M je bila 9.10.bazalnu tem sam pocela mjeriti 19.10 i ide ovako:
> 19.  36.3       24.  36.7
> 20.  36.3
> 21.  36.4
> 22.  36.5
> 23.  36.6
> 
> ...


Pocela si prekasno da bi mogla sa sigurnoscu da ti kazem . Po ovome sto si navela ,  ovulacija je  bila 20. 10  jer je to zadnja najniza temperatura   :Kiss:

----------


## r_i_t_a

puno hvala i ja mislim tako ali kako sam nova u tome na sve pušem.pokušavam zatrudnjeti već pola godine a kako nisam uspjela bacila sam se na mjerenje tem pa cemo vidjeti sta će biti.  :Kiss:

----------


## luni

Potpisujem betty. Ja mislim da ti je O bila i da normalne su ti temp. Slijedeći ciklus počni mjeriti odmah prvi dan pa će puno toga biti jasnije.

----------


## r_i_t_a

imam pitanje
koliko vam dana prije M pocima padati temperatura   :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

Meni 3 dana. Ali čim se spusti ispod horizontalne crte, to je znak da ću taj ili sljedeći dan procuriti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## fresia

Kako kad. Nekada dan prije, a nekad tek dan poslije M...

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo ako sada neće onda ja neznam ocito kako ga postavit

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...u/PA310016.jpg

----------


## pimbli

rita sad se vidi. graf izgleda lepo i moze znaciti da si T, a opet moze i da nisi. koliko ti inace traju ciklusi tj. koliko ti je duga lutealna faza. mislim da bi vec sutra mogla uraditi testic i trebao bi pokazati ako je +.

----------


## Betty

> evo ako sada neće onda ja neznam ocito kako ga postavit
> 
> http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...u/PA310016.jpg


Mila , a zasto se mucis sa tim crtanjem kad imas fertilityfriend. ?
Lijepo odes na sajt , registrujes se , oni ti posalju link na mail , kliknes na njega i registrovana si . Poslije cemo ti mi pomoci za ostalo . 

BTW. Lijepe su ti temperature , ocigledno je da si ovulirala . Po nekom pravilu ..uskoro  bi BBT trebalo da pocne da pada ako nije u pitanju trudnoca . Drzimo fige da ne ostane ovako fina i visoka   :Love:

----------


## Betty

Izvinjavam se   :Embarassed:  

pocela sam pisati _drzimo fige da ne padne_ pa sam napisala nesto drugo .
Drzim fige da temperatura ostane ovako fina i visoka   :Embarassed:  

 :Heart:

----------


## r_i_t_a

> rita sad se vidi. graf izgleda lepo i moze znaciti da si T, a opet moze i da nisi. koliko ti inace traju ciklusi tj. koliko ti je duga lutealna faza. mislim da bi vec sutra mogla uraditi testic i trebao bi pokazati ako je +.


ciklusi mi traju 24-27 dana.po ovom grafu ovulacija mi je bila 20.10 znaći danas mi je ako se ne varam 12 DPO.

pokušala sam se registrirati ali mi kaže da probam drugi put :? 

po ovome šta sam napisala kada mogu da očekujem da će tem.poceti padati ako nisam trudna mislim na cikluse?  :Kiss:

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo da probam
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d65d1

----------


## montenegrina

Totalno mi je glupo sto ona temp 36.4 visi u vazduhu. Nije mi jasno zasto nije povezana sa ostalom tackama. ja se ne budim uvijek u isto vrijeme 7dc i 8dc sam se budila oko 10h, a jutros 9dc oko 9h, moze li to da bude problem. Potpuno sam se pobrkala. Valjda cu uci u stos   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## pirica

Kako dati curama link na vas chart?

Idete na onaj izbornik sa strane >> Sharing >> Home page setup >> (i kopirate ono sto pise ispod) Your Charting Home Page Web Address
tako bi trebalo ići

----------


## montenegrina

Evo ga sad. Kako vam izgledaju ove moje temperaturre?
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8

----------


## pirica

današnju bt nisi mjerila u isto vrijeme ko dvije prijašnje možda je zbog toga dosta niža, pogledaj malo grafove od ostalih cura pa češ vidjeti da ima oscilacija u bt u prvom djelu cuklusa dosta često, nastavi mjerit bt pa češ kroz neko vrijeme vidjet pravo stanje stvari
nadam se da si se uspila logirat   :Smile:

----------


## montenegrina

Uspjela sam da se logujem. Pirice hvala ti puno na pomoci i savjetima. Dobro ovo je tek prvi mjesec da se bavim bazalnom, do sledeceg cu se uhodati  :D . Mjerim je digitalnom, pa neka je tako ovaj mjesaec, od sl cu zivinim. Jos jednom hvala ti na pomoci.
 :Heart:

----------


## silkica

Cureeeeeee!Help!
Ne znam zašto mi uporno 1nov računa kao 1 dc,iako sam stavila da je M bila 28oct?Lijepo sam unijela 28oct  menzes srednji,29oct jak,30oct lagani,31 spoting,od 1nov sam počela mjeriti bt-36.0 i kad to unesem pojavi se novi graf i piše 1dc :? Ispada da mi je ciklus u oktobru trajao od 28oct do 1nov  :Mad:  .Baš me je iznervirao!bacite pogled pliiiz,kako mogu da to ispravim?

_moj grafić_

----------


## Betty

> Cureeeeeee!Help!
> Ne znam zašto mi uporno 1nov računa kao 1 dc,iako sam stavila da je M bila 28oct?Lijepo sam unijela 28oct  menzes srednji,29oct jak,30oct lagani,31 spoting,od 1nov sam počela mjeriti bt-36.0 i kad to unesem pojavi se novi graf i piše 1dc :? Ispada da mi je ciklus u oktobru trajao od 28oct do 1nov  .Baš me je iznervirao!bacite pogled pliiiz,kako mogu da to ispravim?
> 
> _moj grafić_


vjerovatno si greskom otvorila jos jedan chart . 

Imas sa lijeve strane 

Cycles pa Delete a  Cycle  .Tu su ti svi ciklusi .Izaberi ciklus koji pocinje 1. novembra i izbrisi ga .

----------


## Betty

*Rita* 

S lijeve strane  *sharing.* Odeš na to, pa na *home page setup*  . 

Provjeri je li cekirano  * Publish Chart Labels*  
Ako nije - cekiraj . 

Pokusaj  tako   :Kiss:

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo ga  http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d65d1

----------


## r_i_t_a

može li komentar na moj graf.pošto sam tek pocela ovaj mjesec mjeriti tem još se ucim kako ga citati.ciklusi su mi od 24-27 dana pa me zanima da li ovaj pad tem. danas znaci da M dolazi ili da još postoji šansa jer nije pala ispod crte  :Grin:  

*Betty,hvala na svemu*

----------


## pujica

cure molim vas da se malo skoncentrirate - u dva dana 8 je puta objasnjavano kako se stavlja graf

----------


## luni

> Evo ga sad. Kako vam izgledaju ove moje temperaturre?
> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8


Ovo još nisam vidjela!  :shock:

----------


## Shanti

Evo što sam jutros zaključila (a što ste vi vjerojatno već davno zaključile   :Grin:  ): Fefe prati gotovo isključivo promjenu u temperaturi, a ostale znakove uzima samo kao pojačanje svojeg izračuna. 

Naime, ja sam sigurna da nisam ovulirala u subotu kako Fefe tvrdi na temelju temperatura, nego u nedjelju (a nadam se u ponedjeljak  :Grin:  ):
- eggwhite mi je počeo u subotu navečer (stavila sam ga zato pod nedjelju), 
- ovulacijsko probadanje također, 
- cerviks mi je i u ponedjeljak bio visok i otvoren i bilo je puno plodne sluzi (to je konstatirao moj ginić, a ne ja), 
- OPK su bile prvi puta pozitivne u subotu a ne u petak.

Fefe, griješiš!   :Mad:   :Grin:

----------


## pirica

keksali smo se sinoć oko jedan sat, kako da to prijavim u ff-u , na jučerašnji dan kao pm ili danas kao am??

----------


## Shanti

> keksali smo se sinoć oko jedan sat, kako da to prijavim u ff-u , na jučerašnji dan kao pm ili danas kao am??


Ja bih to stavila danas am, jer je u stvari pokrivena ova noć i ovaj dan i vjerojatno sutrašnji...   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

Evo što Fefe FAQ kaže: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/...urse-data.html

Očito se vodim ovom logikom: "You can record any intercourse that occurs once you are in bed for the night for the following day. This method is the most natural since you don't have to go back to the previous day's data when entering information in the morning. It is often more accurate as well since the intercourse data entry is more relevant to the following morning's temperature than the previous one."

 :Kiss:

----------


## pimbli

shanti mozda ti ff jos i pomakne O, i ja bih rekla po grafu da je O bila u nedelju ili mozda cak i ponedeljak. A i ja sam primetila da ff zna cesto da pogresi. 
Opusti se i uzivaj, a ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas za 2 nedelje obradujes

----------


## Shanti

> shanti mozda ti ff jos i pomakne O, i ja bih rekla po grafu da je O bila u nedelju ili mozda cak i ponedeljak. A i ja sam primetila da ff zna cesto da pogresi. 
> Opusti se i uzivaj, a ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas za 2 nedelje obradujes


  :Kiss:  

Je, počeo se predomišljati. Kad sam mu danas naknadno javila da je bilo eggwhite i danas, punu crvenu liniju za subotu zamijenio je iscrtkanom, očito više nije tako siguran.   :Grin:

----------


## enya22

Shanti i ja mislim da ti je O bila u nedjelju, mozda cak i ponedjeljak. Definitivno nije bila u subotu, jer je BT u nedjelju ista kao i one prije O.
 :Love:

----------


## Betty

> Shanti i ja mislim da ti je O bila u nedjelju, mozda cak i ponedjeljak. Definitivno nije bila u subotu, jer je BT u nedjelju ista kao i one prije O.


Potpisujem .
U subotu O nije bila . Ili nedelja ili cak ponedeljak

----------


## montenegrina

Cao cure!
Mozete li mi sad reci sto mislite o mojim temperaturama? Oznacio mi je ovulaciju, pa me zanima kad je zapravo ona bila da bih znala za ubuduce. 

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8

----------


## Shanti

> enya22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Shanti i ja mislim da ti je O bila u nedjelju, mozda cak i ponedjeljak. Definitivno nije bila u subotu, jer je BT u nedjelju ista kao i one prije O.
> 
> 
> 
> Potpisujem .
> U subotu O nije bila . Ili nedelja ili cak ponedeljak


  :Kiss:  

I ja potpisujem, a uvjerili smo i FeFe-a i danas je apsolutno siguran da je bila u nedjelju.   :Grin:  
(bolje je i to od subote, koja je bila čak dva dana udaljena od AIH   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Shanti

> Cao cure!
> Mozete li mi sad reci sto mislite o mojim temperaturama? Oznacio mi je ovulaciju, pa me zanima kad je zapravo ona bila da bih znala za ubuduce. 
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8


Montenegrina, iskreno, meni je tvoj chart jako neobičan... 

1. označila si samo jedan dan menstruacije (pretpostavljam prvi); je li ti trajala samo jedan dan?
2. na 7. dc si označila laganu menstruaciju, zašto? Je li to bio zadnji dan M ili si odjednom vidjela malo krvi (to bi onda bio spotting a ne M)
3. mjeriš li temperature u skladu s preporukama? Neobične su mi tako drastične razlike u temperaturi, ali priznajem da je i to moguće (samo se ne sjećam da sam vidjela takav chart; imaš li možda trenutno općenito povišenu temperaturu zbog nekakve prehlade ili viroze?)

----------


## montenegrina

NIsu mi jasni ovi zeleni i narandzasti dani na grafiku? Kad je po vama meni bila ovulacija? Ne mogu da ukapiram.

----------


## montenegrina

Znaci od 1-7 dc mi je trajala menstruacija, naravno 7 dc mi je ujutru bilo kao sto sam i oznacila lagana svijetla krv, u toku dana je prestala. Mjerim je uvijek u isto vrijeme, 5min ispod jezika prije ustajanja. Nisam prehladjena a o virusu nema govora  :D .

----------


## Shanti

> Znaci od 1-7 dc mi je trajala menstruacija, naravno 7 dc mi je ujutru bilo kao sto sam i oznacila lagana svijetla krv, u toku dana je prestala. Mjerim je uvijek u isto vrijeme, 5min ispod jezika prije ustajanja. Nisam prehladjena a o virusu nema govora  :D .


Sve dane menstruacije upiši, jer ovako djeluje kao da si je imala samo jedan dan i onda se iz nekog razloga pojavilo još krvi nakon 7 dana.

Za reći sa sigurnošću kad ti je bila O je još prerano i premalo je podataka. Prema ovome što si upisala, Fefe pretpostavlja da je bila 10. dc.

Zeleni dani na grafikonu su predviđanje kad bi ti moglo biti plodno razdoblje na temelju podataka o prethodnim ciklusima a ta četiri narančasta... ne znam.

----------


## Aurora*

> Cao cure!
> Mozete li mi sad reci sto mislite o mojim temperaturama? Oznacio mi je ovulaciju, pa me zanima kad je zapravo ona bila da bih znala za ubuduce. 
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8


*montenegrina*, na osnovi samo jednog ciklusa nije moguce zakljucivati i predvidjeti ponasanje nekog prosjecnog ciklusa. 
Ja bih rekla da su za to potrebna _barem_ tri ciklusa pracenja BT, ali i svih ostalih znakova (poput plodne sluzi i npr. ovulacijske boli, ako je prisutna), uz prethodno poznavanje obicnog trajanja ciklusa, da bi pocela naslucivati kada bi mogla nastupiti ovulacija.

Prema ovim tvojim temperaturama ovulacija je oznacena na 10. dan ciklusa sa isprekidanom vertikalnom linijom. Ako su ti i inace ciklusi relativno kratki, recimo do 25 dana, onda bih ja rekla da je moguce kako je ovulacija tada stvarno i bila.

Inace, narandzasti kvadratici oznacavaju duzinu trajanja lutealne faze.

----------


## Shanti

> Inace, narandzasti kvadratici oznacavaju duzinu trajanja lutealne faze.


I meni se činilo, ali me je zbunilo što su na njezinom chartu prikazani samo za četiri dana. Ne sjećam se kako mi je to Fefe označavao kad sam imala VIP-status...   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> Aurora* prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Inace, narandzasti kvadratici oznacavaju duzinu trajanja lutealne faze.
> 
> 
> I meni se činilo, ali me je zbunilo što su na njezinom chartu prikazani samo za četiri dana. Ne sjećam se kako mi je to Fefe označavao kad sam imala VIP-status...


Pa ne moze imati vise "narandzastih dana"   kad joj je tek 4 dpo   :Grin:

----------


## montenegrina

Naravno, drage moje. Samo je bzv sto grafik pokaze u sustini tek kad ti je ovulacije prosta, to mi je bas bzv, al dobro. Samo treba uci u stos. A i vidim da imam plodne sluzi. Tako da je vjerovatno i bila ovulacija tada a i ima paprati na maybe babe. Preciznije je koristiti vise metoda istovremeno   :Razz:  .
 :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> Shanti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Aurora* prvotno napisa
> ...


*Betty*, pusti, ignoriraj me... u svakom drugom postu danas imam neku glupost ili lapsus... (još učestalije nego inače  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  )

*Monten.*, imaš pravo, što više pokazatelja se koristi, to je veća vjerojatnost da FeFe točno procijeni.

----------


## Dijana

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/179ee4

Cure, možete li please, malo prokomentirati moj graf?
Danas pad za 0.5 stupnjeva od jučer? Može li to biti implantacijski dip? Inače, sam se jučer baš čudno, tj. grozno osjećala, nekakvo lupanje srca, lagana trbuhobolja. 
U prvoj trudnoći sam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, točno se sjećam da sam se čudila odakle ta krv   :Laughing:  (jer nisam imala pojma kaj je implantacijsko krvarenje).
Inače, ovaj ciklus mi je malo čudan, uopće nije bilo nekog jasnog rasta temperature, vidim da je i fefe zbunjen  :?

----------


## luni

:? Ja bi prije rekla da slijedi M. Ne znam, nisi baš unijela puno podataka. Koliki su ti inače ciklusi? Meni obično tako padne kada vještica dolazi.

----------


## Dijana

ciklusi su 28-32 dana. Menga (po cicama sudeći) neće još za dva tri dana sigurno. Sluz ovaj ciklus uopće nisam mogla jasno razabrati, ma baš zbrljani ciklus, a i vrlo vjerojatno si u pravu. (da slijedi menga).

----------


## Betty

Mislim da ti je malo rano za M . jer ti je tek 10 dpo , a lutealna ti traje 14 dana koliko vidim . Ovo jako moguce moze biti implantacija , zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da sam u pravu .   :Kiss:

----------


## luni

Naravno i ja vibram da je Betty u pravu, a ne ja. A ništa vidjet ćeš sutra hoće uslijediti ponovno skok ili ostaje dolje, pa ćeš više znati. U svakom slučaju ja ti želim malog   :Saint:

----------


## Dijana

Tako je *luni*, sutra ću valjda biti malo pametnija. Hvala vam objema!  :Love:

----------


## r_i_t_a

cure možete li mi objasnit kako dane u koje sam imala M staviti u graf?  :Kiss:

----------


## Storm

r_i_t_a te dane otvoris datime kao da upisujes temperaturu, i u toj tablici imas i rubriku Menses/spotting i tam oznacis i spremis

----------


## Ginger

mislim da je i meni fulao ovulaciju  :? 

kaže on 12 dc, a ja mislim između 13 i 14 dc u noći (nekako po osjećaju)

----------


## Dijana

Evo, tempica danas porasla, sa 35.9 na 36.4. Vidjet ćemo šta će biti dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## eris

Pitanjce jedno, drage moje.
Danas mi je 7DPO, jučer i prekjučer, tem. je bila 37, a jutros 37,2. je li moguće da ako je ostvarena T, da temp. raste nakon O, ili je ovo nornalan rast koji ne ovisi o T? Baš me interesuje, jer osjetim da me grudi bole i da su otežale ali nešto ne izgledaju puno veće, a ni bradavice mi nisu potamnile, iako su mi u dosadašnjim T, prilično rano bi potamnjele(na žalost, ne mogu se sjetiti od kada).Iako mi je jedna cura s pdf rekla da su njoj bradavice potamnile tek nakon 4,5 tjedna.
Ima li ikakve nade da je ovo T(na dan O imali smo keks, ali nešto samo, onako, brzinski) :/

----------


## mamaanita

ja sam ovaj mjesec prisiljena malo varati svoj ff jer mi stalno pokazuje ovulaciju na 8.10. a tad definitivno nije bila. Sad sam promjenila dvije temp pa je prebacio O na 33 dc. Iako ja mislim da nije ni tad bila. Meni se čini da je bila 1.11 ali on se baš ne slaže... Vidjet ćemo. Najvjerojatnije je ciklus anovulatoran.. I dug je za popi..

----------


## mamaanita

> Pitanjce jedno, drage moje.
> Danas mi je 7DPO, jučer i prekjučer, tem. je bila 37, a jutros 37,2. je li moguće da ako je ostvarena T, da temp. raste nakon O, ili je ovo nornalan rast koji ne ovisi o T? Baš me interesuje, jer osjetim da me grudi bole i da su otežale ali nešto ne izgledaju puno veće, a ni bradavice mi nisu potamnile, iako su mi u dosadašnjim T, prilično rano bi potamnjele(na žalost, ne mogu se sjetiti od kada).Iako mi je jedna cura s pdf rekla da su njoj bradavice potamnile tek nakon 4,5 tjedna.
> Ima li ikakve nade da je ovo T(na dan O imali smo keks, ali nešto samo, onako, brzinski) :/


7 dpo je dosta rano za reći bilo što. Pričekaj još koji dan. A mislim da sama dužina seksa nema nikakve veze..  :Grin:  

Napisala si .. "u dosadašnjim trudnoćama.." Koliko si ti to puta bila trudna ako smijem znati? Meni nije uspjelo još ni jednom..

----------


## eris

Mamaanita, imala sam 4 trudnoće: (imam 32 godine), jednu 96.,curka moja, druga 2002., dečkić, treća 2004. abortus(e vidi sad kakvu sam glupost napravila radi dobrobiti materijalne egzistencije  :Sad:  ) i maj 2007. biokemijska!
E sad bih ja još jedno, ali niš, pa 10 mjeseci smo uporni ko vrag, i sad ako dobijem M, idem da mi rade nalaze i dadnu odg. terapiju. Da napomenem, nikada nisam imala veću želju da imam dijete, pa se s vama ovdje osjećam jednaka, ne po broju djece već po intezitetu želje i nade.

----------


## luni

I mene bole od dana O (mislim da je i bila onda kada ju je označio) i bole me na dodir, teške su, vene, ali isto ništa nije potamnilo. Ja se sjećam u prvoj trudnoći (spontani) da me isto tako počelo boljeti odmah nakon o i isto ništa nisu potamnile, tako da mislim da to baš i nije nešta presudno.

----------


## r_i_t_a

cure,nešto mi je čudno. da li je moguće 8 DC ili 9 imati ovulaciju. :shock: 

tem. mi je malo pala,a  kao da imam neki vodeni iscjedak.ako sutra bude skok u tem. vjerovatno sam bila u pravu[/b]

----------


## Shanti

> cure,nešto mi je čudno. da li je moguće 8 DC ili 9 imati ovulaciju. :shock: 
> 
> tem. mi je malo pala,a  kao da imam neki vodeni iscjedak.ako sutra bude skok u tem. vjerovatno sam bila u pravu[/b]


Sutrašnji skok u temperaturi ne mora značiti da je ova tvoja pretpostavka točna, jer je potrebno vidjeti da se temperatura doista podiže pod utjecajem progesterona, a za to pretpostaviti treba vidjeti podizanje temeperature najmanje tri dana, a ne samo jedan dan. A i kad se podigne tri dana za redom Fefe se još zna predomisliti.

Također vodenasta sluz zna potrajati i par dana prije ovulacije tako da ni ona nije siguran znak.

Prati temperaturu i sluz i sljedećih dana i seksajte se najmanje svaki drugi dan, jer ako već nisi u najplodnijem razdoblju, vrlo vjerojatno si mu prilično blizu.   :Smile:

----------


## montenegrina

Kako vam se sad cini moj grafik? 
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8 

 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Nema ti se tu ništa puno reči...ovulacija je izgleda bila i sad si u lutealnoj fazi. Nema se s čim usporediti da bi se moglo bilo što više analizirati...

----------


## Shanti

Pitanjce... (eto, i nakon 11 ciklusa druženja s FeFejcem, otkrivam da neke bitne stvari ne znam...   :Grin:   :Embarassed:  )

Danas mi je Fefe u tickeru napisao: CD 29 - 12 *I*? 
Ne 12 DPO (jučer je normalno pisalo 11 DPO). 

Što znači taj I?  :?

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam ti odgovorila na odbrojavanju...zaletila sam se, zabunom. Pujice, sorry

----------


## Shanti

Hvala ti na odgovoru!   :Kiss:  

E, sad, kako ta slova smjestiti ispod sredine tickera?   :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

Pojma nemam, probaj upisati i obrisati neki podatak da se ponovno učita pa možda bude kako treba? To je neki njihov bug, ja bih rekla, a ne nešto što si mogla sama zmrdati. Možda se javi netko stručniji, ja samo nabadam   :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

I ja sam sad nabadala...   :Grin:  

Obrisala sam današnje podatke, ticker se nije promijenio.

Dodala sam, kao, sutrašnje podatke (baš sam si lijepu temperaturicu stavila   :Grin:  ), ticker se opet nije promijenio, naravno. 

Nema pomoći - ja sam CD 29 - 12 I. 
To će reći: 29 *d*an *c*iklusa - 12 *i*zluđivanja. I na engleskom se sve podudara: 29 *C*ycle *D*ay - 12 *I*nsanity.

Taj program je definitivno vidovit, čita sve simptome, čak i one koje ne upišem...  :Naklon:   :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

Probaj si još upisati nešto 5 dana od danas, recimo na 34dc pa možda produži sličicu?

----------


## Shanti

> Probaj si još upisati nešto 5 dana od danas, recimo na 34dc pa možda produži sličicu?


Jesam. Produžio je grafikon, ali ticker ne. 

Baš si mislim, ako tako reže slova, onda je već jučer trebao nešto odrezati, barem slovo O ili pola njega.  :?

----------


## Rene2

*Shanti*, ne brini.
Ticker se pomiče po danima, a fefe prepoznaje duljinu tvojih ciklusa, na osnovu prethodnih podataka.
Uglavnom ti znaš da je to 12*DPO*, a ne 12 *I*nsanity   :Laughing: 


A ja sam opet high u tempama, jučer me neki bad čopio, ali nadam se da je to implantacijski dip   :Grin:

----------


## Aurora*

> Pitanjce... (eto, i nakon 11 ciklusa druženja s FeFejcem, otkrivam da neke bitne stvari ne znam...   ) 
> 
> Danas mi je Fefe u tickeru napisao: CD 29 - 12 *I*? 
> Ne 12 DPO (jučer je normalno pisalo 11 DPO). 
> 
> Što znači taj I?  :?


Ja bih se slozila sa Charlie i isto tako rekla da je u pitanju neki bug zbog kojeg dolazi do odsjecanja slova tako da od D(PO) u nekim slucajevima ostane samo I. 

To sam ja primjecivala i na mojem grafu ponekad (ipak se ja sa FF druzim bome vec 21 ciklus  8)  ), ali tome nikada nisam pripisivala posebno znacenje, pa ti ne mogu reci kada se stanje opet normalizira. Mozda sa novim ciklusom.

Kojeg ti, *Shanti*, i onako neces trebati, sto ti je uostalom i sam Fefe nagovijestio skrivenim kodom kojeg samo ti mozes razumijeti.

----------


## Aurora*

> A ja sam opet high u tempama, jučer me neki bad čopio, ali nadam se da je to implantacijski dip



*Rene2*, pratim te u stopu!

----------


## Shanti

> Rene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja sam opet high u tempama, jučer me neki bad čopio, ali nadam se da je to implantacijski dip  
> 
> 
> *Rene2*, pratim te u stopu!



Obje imate dip savršeno, 7. ili 8. dan.  :D *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Hvala vam na pomoći...   :Love:

----------


## r_i_t_a

meni su ovaj mjesec tem. skroz čudne.čine mi se dosta niske.naime već deset dana pijem antibiotik radi upale mjehura,a to nisam bilježila u graf.možete li mi objasnit kako da to tamo prikažem.hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

> meni su ovaj mjesec tem. skroz čudne.čine mi se dosta niske.naime već deset dana pijem antibiotik radi upale mjehura,a to nisam bilježila u graf.možete li mi objasnit kako da to tamo prikažem.hvala


Enter Data -> proskrolaj niže do Medications/Supplements -> Other Medications.

Fefe ima predviđene opcije za lijekove koji se uzimaju vezano uz ciklus tj. hormonalne pripravke uglavnom. 
Ili, možeš dodati (Add/Edit Checkboxes) baš taj antibiotik odmah ispod toga, pod Custom data.
Ova bilješka koju ćeš staviti za dane kad si uzela antibiotik će biti tebi za evidenciju, ali Fefe neće vezano uz nju korigirati svoju procjenu.

----------


## r_i_t_a

*Shanti*  :Kiss:  

da li antibiotik utječe na to da su tem.manje u ovom ciklusu i da li utjeće na samu O i začeće.

----------


## Aurora*

> *Shanti*  
> 
> da li antibiotik utječe na to da su tem.manje u ovom ciklusu i da li utjeće na samu O i začeće.


Po cemu zakljucujes da su ti temperature u ovo ciklusu nize?

Prema grafu sto ga vidimo iz proslog ciklusa meni temperature izgledaju prosjecne za ovaj period do ovulacije.

Sto se antibotika tice, po mom misljenju on ne moze imati takav utjecaj da bi sprijecio zacece, ako se bebica bas sada odlucila ugnijezditi.   :Smile:

----------


## montenegrina

Napisala sam, ranije jutros, post o tome kako mi se pojavio spotting, al je nestao bez traga. Nije mi jasno kome je smetao moj post i zasto je skinut. POslala sam pp moderatorici al ocigledno nece da odgovori.
Pitacu ja vas ovdje ako neka zna da mi odgovori.
Juce mi je poceo spoting al bas cudno izgleda, kao plodna sluz samo sto je svijetlo smedje zuta sa po malcice krvavih ugrusaka, sad vidim da mi je postalo roskasto. Sto mislite moze li biti implatacijsko? O je bila 10dc po ff-u a juce kad je spotting poceo bilo mi je 22dc.

----------


## ZO

pretpostavljam da je maknut iz razloga što je ta tema već puno puta otvarana i o njoj je diskutirano....
preporučam ti da koristiš pretražnik prije nego otvaraš novu temu, pa će ti se otvoriti mnogo sličnih tema: primjer: ukucaš spoting i izađe dosta toga, pa odabereš gdje da postaviš pitanje tj. digneš neku temu ili proučiš iskustva drugih cura koje su pisale o istom - tako ćeš si puno pomoći jer ćeš naći mnoga iskustva....
ovo ti je link na jednu od sličnih tema:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=spoting
moderatorica će ti se sigurno javiti, ali nisu one od 0-24 na netu....
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

> Napisala sam, ranije jutros, post o tome kako mi se pojavio spotting, al je nestao bez traga. Nije mi jasno kome je smetao moj post i zasto je skinut. POslala sam pp moderatorici al ocigledno nece da odgovori.



*montenegrina*, post ti je izbrisan vjerojatno zbog toga sto na temu spottinga ima vec puno napisanog. To bi ti vec odmah morala pretpostaviti, kao i znati da prvo treba upotrijebiti _Pretraznik_, vidjeti sta ima vec sve napisano u vezi onoga sto te zanima, a ako ti jos uvijek nesto nije jasno, onda svoje pitanje ukljuciti na jednu od postojecih tema i tek nakon svega toga mozes eventualno otvoriti novu temu... 

Moderatorima se ocito vise neda ponavljati uvijek iste stvari pa onda ono sto smatraju suvisnim brisu bez ikakvog objasnjenja, a ti sebi mozes samo misliti gdje si pogresila.

Ja osobno mislim da to nije u redu i da je educirati nove korisnike isto tako posao moderatora kao i moderiranje samo.



A sto se tvog spottinga tice, prema onome sto govoris, meni se cini da se ipak radi samo o predmenstruacijskom i nazalost ne o implatacijskom spottingu. Iako ti je tek 22 DC, ako je O bila 10 DC, onda je to vec 12 DPO, sto je sasvim normalan period za zavrsetak lutealne faze.   :Sad:

----------


## r_i_t_a

> r_i_t_a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Shanti*  
> 
> da li antibiotik utječe na to da su tem.manje u ovom ciklusu i da li utjeće na samu O i začeće.
> 
> 
> Po cemu zakljucujes da su ti temperature u ovo ciklusu nize?
> ...


mislila sam na sljedeće,da li lijekovi mogu sniziti baz.temperaturu...jer primjećujem na grafu da mi tem. idu gore dolje..nikako da se ustale..neznam još mi je sve ovo nepoznat teren..  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

> ...primjećujem na grafu da mi tem. idu gore dolje..nikako da se ustale..neznam još mi je sve ovo nepoznat teren..


Normalno je da temperature nisu konstantne i da su malo gore pa malo dolje. Kada budes imala graf cijelog ciklusa tek onda ces moci vidjeti koje su ti temperature uobicajne za period do ovulacije, a koje nakon ovulacije. Nakon ovulacije temperature na grafu ce ti biti vidljivo vise od onih pred O. 
A dok ne budes imala svoj graf pogledaj kako to izgleda na nekim drugim grafovima koje mozes naci na temi _NASE BBT KARTE_.

----------


## r_i_t_a

znači li da skok na grafu označava da je O prošla...tj.ako mi je jutros B.T  naglo porasla da je danas najplodniji dan ili je bio jučer odnosno dan prije porasta tem. :shock:

----------


## Shanti

> znači li da skok na grafu označava da je O prošla...tj.ako mi je jutros B.T  naglo porasla da je danas najplodniji dan ili je bio jučer odnosno dan prije porasta tem. :shock:


Danas nisi upisala temperaturu pa ne vidimo koliko ti je porasla, međutim, O će biti potvrđena tek s nekoliko (čitaj: tri) dana rastuće temperature.
Nakon što se vidi porast temperature, može se s velikom vjerojatnošću pretpostaviti da je O bila onog dana koji je prethodio tom porastu.

Osim temperature, ne bi bilo loše pratiti i ostale znakove plodnosti, a možda i nabaviti LH trakice.

_____________________________


For the record: moj I na tickeru jučer je doista bio odrezano slovo. Ticker je danas produžen za deset dana, tako da su se slova pomaknula više ulijevo i sad sam opet DPO.   :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

curke, fefe radi isključivo na principu statistike. što više ciklusai mate, to je bolje. Meni trenutno broji 19. cilkus :shock:  (svaki put sam šokirana kad to vidim). Osim samih BT, ja koristim i LH trakice, pratim CS, pa čak povremeno i položaj i otvorenost cerviksa, tako da je meni prilično točan.

A s utrićima uvijek pričekam da mi fefe označi O, pa onda utrići, jer inače on označi o iscrtkanim crticama, znači sumnja u temperaturni skok, jer njega mogu uzrokovati i utrići.


Ovih dana nisam baš nešto redovna ni s utrićima, ni s folnom, ni s prenatalom... baš mi se ne da.

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo unjela sam današnju tem.ali sam skroz zbunjena.
po ovome meni je danas 14DC a porasta još nema,pa kada ona misli početi rasti.  :Mad:  
prošli ciklus mi je bio puno lakši za shvatit.,a ovaj sam koma,ispadam totalni zbunjoz.  :Grin:  
jesam malo naporna,ali samo zato jer sam sigurna da ćete mi vi moći neke stvari objasniti.

..ja sam sigurna da je za ovaj nered u tem. kriv onaj antibiotik  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## luni

Cure malo sam se poigrala sa FF i ako mi temp. ostane ovakva ispada da mi je O bila jučer. Jel moguće tako rano? A i ta sluz me zbunjuje isto tako rano. Sad jel bila ovulacijska ili nešta poslije M nemam pojma. Bila je prozirna ali nije je bilo tako puno, a prekjučer sa tragovima krvi. (sorry na detaljima) Inače su mi O oko 19 DC i ciklusi oko 31 dan, pa me to malo zbunjuje.

----------


## r_i_t_a

zar naš prijatelj FF kasni sa odlukama :? 
*danas* mi pokazuje da je po njegovu ovulacija *prošla*
..super...

----------


## Charlie

FF uvijek pokazuje O kad već prođe zato jer mu je glavni kriterij temperatura, a tek tri povišene temperature ukazuju da je O bila. Mjerenja bazalne temperature nije način za predviđanje O, nego za retrogradno utvrđivanje je li bila i kada.

----------


## montenegrina

Imam opet pitanje za vas. Kao sto vec znate (pisala sam) spoting mi je poceo 22 dc, danas mi je 27dc i ima ga vise, sad ne znam koji dan da stavim da mi je 1dc s obzirom da sad izgleda kao m a prije kao spoting. Na ff sam stavila da mi je danas M i odmah je dao novi grafik.
Sto vi mislite?

----------


## pirica

> Imam opet pitanje za vas. Kao sto vec znate (pisala sam) spoting mi je poceo 22 dc, danas mi je 27dc i ima ga vise, sad ne znam koji dan da stavim da mi je 1dc s obzirom da sad izgleda kao m a prije kao spoting. Na ff sam stavila da mi je danas M i odmah je dao novi grafik.
> Sto vi mislite?


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ualni+spotting
tu imaš temu o spottingu, a 1dc je kada počme krvarenje

----------


## montenegrina

EVo mene opet. 
Ovaj ff je potpuno cudan. Sad kad sam upisala novu temp, kaze da nije detektovao O a lijepo je do ove temp pisalo da je 10dc bila. O cemu se radi? Trebam vase savjete.  :? Evo vam graf, nista mi nije jasno.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8

----------


## Charlie

*montenegrina*, bit će da ga je zbunio neki novi podatak. Tvoj skok temperature je bio prilično izražen, tako da je po meni O bila tamo negdje oko 10-tog dana. Ostali znakovi O nisu jednoznačni: nisi imala eggwhite iscjedak, pa ti se pojavio neki E pred kraj ciklusa, pa spotting...
Po meni je problem u tome što si evidentirala samo spotting a ne i M, a BT je pala. Kako bi BT u lutealnoj trebala biti osjetno viša, taj ga je pad (a bez evidentiranja M) zbunio. Probaj za dan kad ti se pojavilo pravo krvarenje upisati M pa da vidiš. Ja bih se kladila da će ti vratiti O u prethodnom ciklusu.

----------


## montenegrina

Pa tako sam i je mislila. Ovaj spotting me potpuno zbunjuje. Ne znam da li da upise M ili ne, jer bas dugo traje. Sad je tamno braon boje al krvi nema (izvinjavam se na detaljema).

----------


## Charlie

Desi se nekad...bit će da je riječ o nekoj hormonskoj neravnoteži. Normalna M bi ipak trebala podrazumijevati barem koji dan prave, crvene krvi. Jesi kad vadila hormone?

----------


## montenegrina

Nisam do sad. Sacekacu jos koji dan pa da vidimo. Zadnja 2 mjeseca sam pila caj od hajducke trave i jos neku mjesavinu za regulisanje ciklusa i sve je bilo Ok. Ovaj mjesec nisam pila pa je to mozda uzrok  :?

----------


## r_i_t_a

..evo ja sam razočarana u FF jutros..jutros kada sam stavila tem. pomiče O treći put ovaj mjesec..mislim da je to čudno..ili sam imala 3 O....  :Laughing:

----------


## pirica

> ..evo ja sam razočarana u FF jutros..jutros kada sam stavila tem. pomiče O treći put ovaj mjesec..mislim da je to čudno..ili sam imala 3 O....


moža da mu napišeš kakva ti je bila sluz, ili možeš pokušat sa opk testovima, mislim da se ff bez dodatnih informacija bazira samo na temperaturi, a ona se iz razno raznih razloga može čudno ponašat

----------


## montenegrina

A ja ne znam da li da budem rfazocarana u ff ili u sebe   :Laughing:  . Jutros mi je temp 36.8, a 30 dc. Da meni ipak ovaj spoting nije od implantacije? pa se ff zbunio. Nista vise ne znam al M ni traga samo braon spoting   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## r_i_t_a

malo da podignem temu..
pošto mi FFpomiče O može li koje stručno mišljenje kada je bila?  :Grin:  

ja bi rekla 18....pliz  :Heart:

----------

ja bi rekla 16 pa bilo koj da je, vibrrrrrrrrrrrr da je plodonosan

----------


## luni

a ja 17.  :Laughing:

----------


## r_i_t_a

...vodim vas na kavu ako pogodite.. :D  :D  :D 
nešto se već počelo lagano kuhati,samo neznam još šta...ali bumo videli...  :Grin:

----------


## montenegrina

Ja mislim da ovaj ff ne valja 5 para.
Zadnja tri dana su mi temp ful visoke, a on mi makne ovulaciju koja je bila 10dc i sad mi je stavi na 29dc. Potpuna katastrofa. Logicnije mi je da je ovaj spotting koji sam imala bio znak implantacije nego bilo cega drugog, jer kad je on prestao meni je temp skocila na 36,8 pa na 37,0 pa evo jutros 37,1. Potpuno brljavi.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8

----------


## andiko

montenegrina..... nemaš drugih grafova za usporedbu? Ako ti je ovo prvi, ff se buni i  pokušava te uhvatit.  A fakat su ti čudne temperature....Koliki su ti inače ciklusi?

----------


## montenegrina

ciklusi su mi oko 33 dana. Nebi mi bilo cudno al prvo stavi O 10dc, sto mi je i maybe babe potvrdio zxato mi je cudno.
Znam da je moja frendica kad je ostala trudna imala bas dugacak spoting od 15 dana. Imala je frku da nije neka cista ili veci problem kad je posla kod dr ona vec uveliko trudna. A ja nisam imala nikad ovako cudan spoting i sad mi ima al po malo svijetno roze boje. 
Ovaj ciklus neka on odradi kako oce pa cemo vidjeti sledeci.   :Smile:

----------


## cherry

pozdrav svima 
učila sam na ovim vašim topicima o FF i navukla se prvo na praćenje temp, a ovaj mjesec i na crtanje charta..  :D 
daklem, posljednja radnja navečer mi je otresanje toplomjera, a prva misao ujutro da ga gurnem u  usta..  :Laughing: 
nije mi drago da sam postala tako opsjednuta, jer mi se čini da ću tako još teže zatrudniti...   :Rolling Eyes:   ali tko god nema problema sa opsesivno-kompulzivnim poremećajima, može sasvim lijepo koristiti grafiće na Fertility Friendu!
inače, pokušavam zatrudniti rekreativno od 6. mjeseca, a ova zadnja dva ciklusa sam pravi manijak seksa i promatranja sluzi i temp. 
prije prve trudnoće sam imala PSOS i vrlo neuredne i dugačke mens, 35-34 dana, da bi sad bile super, 28-29.
po ff izgleda da imam ovulaciju - samo što je po temp 13 DC, a po sluzi 16DC, i još mi se jedino  pre-o temp čine malkice više...
dok ne skužim kako zalijepiti graf,
 :Love:

----------


## cherry

da probam...

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d9aa0

----------


## cherry

zaboravih napisati u prethodnom postu - 
pretpostavljam da mi sad slijedi m, zbog ovog pada temp ?
(nema ni nmalecke šanse za trudnoću, jel' da?    :Sad:  )

----------


## r_i_t_a

nisam neki stručnjak ali čini mi se da si u pravu.. :/ 
mislim da M dolazzzzzzzzzi..ali evo vibram da drugi mjesec bude bolji  :Kiss:

----------


## r_i_t_a

...moj prijatelj FF kaže da za 4 dana ističe naše prijateljstvo..šta mi je činiti..ukratko..


*Betty* gdje si?  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

> ...moj prijatelj FF kaže da za 4 dana ističe naše prijateljstvo..šta mi je činiti..ukratko..
> 
> 
> *Betty* gdje si?


istječe ti vip čalnstvo a onda imaš obično ko i većina nas

----------


## montenegrina

Jutros sam radila test i negativan je, a temp i dalje visoka 37.4. Ne znam o cemu se tu radi?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## a72

> zaboravih napisati u prethodnom postu - 
> pretpostavljam da mi sad slijedi m, zbog ovog pada temp ?
> (nema ni nmalecke šanse za trudnoću, jel' da?    )


 jos kako ima,pogledaj moj graf ,pad temp. na dan ocekivane m. -kad ono pad temp.zbog implantacije...(na zalost nije sa sretnim krajem, ali je ipak bila trudnoca) .Tebi zelim da si bolje srece!

----------


## cherry

> Tebi zelim da si bolje srece!


 fala  :Kiss:  
ali ništa ovaj mjesec...

----------


## montenegrina

Meni su temp i dalje visoke. Ne znam da li da uradim jos jedan test? Grudi su mi natecene al sem toga nema ni9kakvih znakova pms-a. Ne znam ni sta da radim ni sta da mislim.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d54c8

----------


## a72

*montenegrina* , napisi nam koliki su ti ciklusi,nemam sa cim da ti uporedim ovaj tekuci, dalje napisi kako mjeris temp (trebala bi pod jezikom), i da li mjeris uvjek u isto vrijeme i naravno ujutru prije bilo koje druge aktivnosti (izvini ako sve to vec znas , ali cisto da budemo sigurni  :Wink:  ), ili jednostavno ponovi test! sretno!!!

----------


## montenegrina

Temp mjerim svako jutro, ispod jezika, jedina aktivnost je koliko pruzim ruku da dohvatim toplomjer i stavim ga u usta al ne ustajem naravno. Ciklusi su mi od 28-33 dana zavisi kako koji   :Embarassed:  . Mozda samnom nesto nije uredu pa su mi ovakve temperature?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## a72

montenegrina, ajde ti ne muci ni sebe ni nas, fino ponovi taj test,meni je ovo klasican trudnicki graf!!!

----------


## luni

I ja mislim da si T. Mislim da O nije bila kada ju je FF obilježio

----------


## montenegrina

Hvala na podrsci   :Smile:  . Ako do ponedeljka ne dodje M, a temp se ovako nastave, radim test.   :Heart:

----------


## a72

montenegrina...  :Cekam:   :Raspa:   :Cekam:

----------


## montenegrina

Sjutr ujutro opet radim test, pa sto mi bog da  :D . Tem zadnja 4 dana 37.1 ni manje ni vise. Pms nema, mada ni simptoma trudnoce. Samo se plasim da nije nesto lose.

----------


## montenegrina

Sad sam tradila test i opet negativan   :Crying or Very sad:  . Da ce samo doci ova M pa da pjevam. Nista kad su dva negativna onda je valjda to to. Samo ne znam kako su mi temp tako visoke.  :shock:

----------


## a72

ne znam, bas cudno obzirom da su ti ciklusi kraci :? ,ubjedjena sam bila da si t. ali temp. je pala vjerovatno ces jako brzo i dobiti kad vec nije t. bas cudno, a i zao mi je...

----------


## luni

:? montenegrina draga ajde ti lijepo kod svog gin. pa vidi šta se to događa. Ja sam isto bila uvjerena da si T, ali malo me onaj spoting u sredini ciklusa zbunjuje, pa sam onda mislila da se nije nešta poremetilo pa da je to ustvari bila M ali tako slaba, pa onda gledam temperature poslije spotinga, pa mi ni to nije. Zato lijepo draga kod svog gin. i ako nešta nije u redu da to sredite pa opet u pobijede.

----------


## mare78

cure, moželi mi netko prokonetirati moj graf, nisam počela mjerenje od 1dc, nego kako stoji u grafu, poruka na ff- ovulacija nije detektirana!

----------


## bony

*mare78*nema veze,ni ne moraš mijeriti temp. od prvog dana.Po meni graf ti izgleda super, O je očito bila 15-og,možda dan prije ili poslje,naravno,ako su ti ciklusi uredni   :Kiss:

----------


## mare78

bonny, hvala na komentaru,tako sam i mislila,ali me zbunjuje ta poruka- ovulation not detected- ciklus mi nije uredan, zadnji ciklus se sa 32 popeo na 40 dana,pa sam odlučila malo pratiti stanje!

----------


## Gaja

Sveznalice moje   :Love:  , evo jednog pitanja ...

Imam uredne cikluse, 25-28 dana, ovulaciju pratim LH trakicama gotovo godinu dana, a bazalnu na ff-u mjerim od 8 mjeseca.

Po prvi puta mi ff nije detektirao ovulaciju do 17 DC. LH mi je bio granično pozitivan negdje 13 DC.

 Mislite li da bi mogao biti anovulatorni ciklus ili bi se ovulacija ipak mogla dogoditi kasnije ...  :/

----------


## Shanti

> Po prvi puta mi ff nije detektirao ovulaciju do 17 DC. LH mi je bio granično pozitivan negdje 13 DC.


Što znači "granično pozitivan"? Je li to nijansa približna testnoj?
Možda si samo propustila uhvatiti vrhunac LH...

----------


## Gaja

Da ... druga crta je bila nešto svjetlija od kontrolne

Danas mi je FF ipak označio ovulaciju na dan kada je druga crtica bila približna kontrolnoj. 

Taj smo dio ciklusa pokrli, pa sad opet ostaje čekati. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## luni

Gaja ženo pa ti si živa vatra. Najniža temperatura ti je 36,7. Ja sam za tebe mrtvac.

----------


## Gaja

... da, malo sam "hot" ...  8) 

Moja prosječna temperatura je viša nego kod većine ljudi, tako da ja, recimo 37,2 ne osjećam niti doživljavam kao povišenu temperaturu.
Pitala sam liječnike pa su mi rekli da su to još uvijek normalna odstupanja.

 :Love:

----------


## Rene2

Imam još 2 besplatna VIP dana, pa sam se malo igrala s fefeom. 
Malo Overlay, malo uspoređivala svoj chart s nekim trudničkim, i onda zapravo tek budem zbunjena.

Vidim da ima trudničkih chartova, gdje su tempe oko 36,6.

A moja doktorica tvrdi da za trudnoću moraju biti 37 i više :? 

Ja sam prvi put u ovom ciklusu dosegla 37 i mislim da nisam bolesna, ne znam kako ni zašto, ali ja još nikad nisam imala tako visoke tempe.

Valjda kad ih budem imala, ću sigurno znati da sam T.

----------


## Pepe2

I ja sam prelistavajući trudničke grafove uočila da temperature uopće ne moraju biti 37 sa nesto...čak mi se cini da je takvih manje...

----------


## †vanesax

Drage moje, trebam malu pomoc  :Love:  
Kako da namestim da mi na grafu prikazuje temperaturu, a ne ove podeoke sa strane :?

----------


## †vanesax

Volela bih da vidite kako sam ja cool  8)   :Laughing:

----------


## terka

Htela bih nesto da se konsultujem:

-Baz.temp.merim drugi mesec.Od 9-11 dana imam mnogo plodne sluzi(kao belance) a ovulaciju graf pokazuje 13 ili 14-ti dan(tad mi je pad temperature,nakon toga se povecava).Zar ne bi plodna sluz i ovulacuja trebali da budu u isto vreme :?

----------


## pujica

*terka* plodna sluz se uvijek javlja 2-3 dana prije ovulacije, tako da je kod tebe sve bas kako treba

----------


## luni

Imam pitanje. Kako da na ovom gornjem grafu gdje su tri ciklusa stavim tri novija da mi se ne pojavljuju ova tri prastara koja više nemaju veze sa nekim prosjekom mojih ciklusa. (a jesam ga objasnila   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Betty

> Imam pitanje. Kako da na ovom gornjem grafu gdje su tri ciklusa stavim tri novija da mi se ne pojavljuju ova tri prastara koja više nemaju veze sa nekim prosjekom mojih ciklusa. (a jesam ga objasnila   )


Moras cekati besplatne VIP dane i onda na Sharing i na samom dnu stranice imas Published Charts: . Tu isprebacujes chartove koje zelis .   :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

*terka*, za hopsanje su ti najbolji baš ti dani kad je plodna sluz, neovisno o tome što ovulacija nastupa koji dan kasnije.
Spermiji mogu preživjeti samo u plodnoj sluzi, zato treba raditi u to vrijeme, a nije na odmet nastaviti i kasnije, naime nakon što spermij dođe u maternicu i krene falopijevom tubom, treba proći još oko 24 sata da sazrije. Budući da spermiji dulje žive u plodnoj sluzi, a ne može se pouzdano utvrditi vrijeme ovulacije, najbolje je hopsati za vrijeme plodne sluzi i još 2-3 dana nakon što se BT povisi.
Naravno, zbog proizvodnje spermija ni apstinencija (kod normozoospermije) ne bi trebala biti više od 4 dana.

----------


## terka

Hvala ,Rene.
 Meni je ovaj mesec grafikon pokazao ovulaciju 14 ti dan,medjutim onda mi je 23 dan promenio misljenje i pokazao da je ovul. bila 21. dan!Bas sam izludela kad sam to videla.Mozda nisam neku temperaturu precizno izmerila.Ciklus mi je skoro uvek 28 dana.Sada sam na 24-tom.

----------


## cherry

trebam pomoć   :Kiss:  
dakle, pola godine pratim temp na ff, a prethodnih pola se sve činilo super što se tiče ciklusa (28-29 dana).
no, kako sam počela pratiti sve se nešto počelo mijenjati, ciklus 27- 32 dana, ne znam kako je bilo prije, ali ovulacija mi se šetala od 13 do 18 dana. prvih par 'pratećih' ciklusa je sluz bila super, sad mi se zadnja dva-tri čini da uopće nema ove bjelaknjaste, već samo bude vodena.
i kao vrhunac ovaj ciklus, a danas je 23DC nema porasta temp (naprotiv, negdje oko "ovulacije" - koju sam, kao, osjetila - je još i pala!!!)
dajte mi neko objašnjenje, a da nije da nije bilo O   :Rolling Eyes:  
inače sam i psihički i fizički prilično 'down', trudim se održavati neku razinu veselja (radi djeteta i muža, pa i posla, hm..) ali sam baš loše sama sa sobom...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cherry

:Embarassed:  
e, jesam vas otjerala

----------


## luni

:Grin:  cherry ajde nam stavi graf da ga vidimo pa da ga onda prokomentiramo

----------


## cherry

a nemaš šta vidjeti....  :Rolling Eyes:  
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d9aa0

----------


## Aurora*

*cherry*, stvarno je puno lakse komentirati temperature sada kada se vidi graf. A tvoj graf govori da ovulacija ovaj ciklus, na zalost, jos nije bila.

----------


## Aurora*

*cherry*, stvarno je puno lakse komentirati temperature sada kada se vidi graf. A tvoj graf govori da ovulacija ovaj ciklus, na zalost, jos nije bila.

----------


## cherry

istina, hvala ti   :Kiss:  
ali, muči me razlog tom anovulatornom ciklusu (jesam dobro 'rekla'   :Razz:  )
prilično sam sad zabrinuta....

----------


## pujica

apsolutno je normalno imati jedan do dva anovulatorna ciklusa godisnje (samo sto inace ne pratis pa ne primjetis)

----------


## Aurora*

> apsolutno je normalno imati jedan do dva anovulatorna ciklusa godisnje (samo sto inace ne pratis pa ne primjetis)


Potpisujem.

----------


## cherry

fala, cure  :Smile:  
probat ću malo 'oladit' u vezi svega ovoga i ne pratiti više tako bjesomučno svaki fiktivni znak (ne)moguće trudnoće ...

----------


## cherry

opet ja   :Grin:  
došla sam do zanimljivog otkrića!
prije dva dana mi se činilo da mi mali ima temperaturicu neku 
i stavim ja njemu ovaj toplomjer s kojim ja inače mjerim!
i jest on labavo držao i sve, ali ispade temp 35,1?
na to ga mm pipne i kaže: ma daj ga pusti, nije mu ništa!
i ja zaboravim na to...
nego, jučer se on zaista razboli i ja krenem proučavati toplomjere
i skužim da ovaj moj ima onako iskrzan onaj metalni vršak!!!!
ujutro sam si pripremila i jedan i drugi,
i što je bilo: razlika od 0,7 stupnjeva!!!!!!   :shock: 
eto, samo FYI   :Smile:  
P.S. najgore je što ja sad opet ne znam kad je bila ovulacija...grrrr....

----------


## Rene2

> P.S. najgore je što ja sad opet ne znam kad je bila ovulacija...grrrr....


Ajde, ajde, ako ste bili vrijedni, nije ni važno.  :Grin:

----------


## cherry

a, vrijedni smo, što ćemo jadni (ritam je svaki drugi dan, nemam force za češće)  :Embarassed:  
ali počinjem misliti kako začeće nema veze sa sexom   :Laughing:

----------


## terka

Da li je neka od vas mozda u vreme kad je grafikon pokazao ovulaciju bila na ultrzvuku radi folikulometrije i utvrdjivanja ovulacije?Da li vam je folikulometrija bila u skladu sa grafikonom ili ima odstupanja?

----------


## enna

Ja sam bila prošli tjedan i sve se točno poklopilo i folikolom. i trakice i sluz i bol u jajnicima..., 
sutra je temp porasla, još samo da se i plusić poklopi  :D

----------


## Pepe2

e pa onda vibrrrrrrrrr da se sve poklopi...

----------


## mare78

curke pitanje- jučer oko 22 stigla vještica, opet sve ispočetka! da prijavim na ff jučer 16.04. kao 1dc ili danas 17.04.?

----------


## pupeta

jucer kada je i stigla ako je bila prije 8 sati na vecer.

----------


## mare78

> jucer kada je i stigla ako je bila prije 8 sati na vecer.


 stigla je oko 22 - znači pišem danas 1 dc!

----------


## mare78

pupeta - hvala!  :Wink:

----------


## luni

Šta znači na Frequent Urination

----------


## ivana83

fu - često mokrenje

----------


## optimistik

nadam se da sam upijela ubacit chart.
da mi može ko malo objasnit moj chartić..ovo mi je prvi put da mjerim

----------


## Natalina

optimistik, kako nemaš drugih pokazatelja (sluz, lh testa...) niti prethodnih ciklusa s kojima bi se usporedilo teško je odrediti točan dan O. I meni se za sada čini da je najvjerojatnije bila na 21 dc, ali kao što vidiš ni ff nije posve siguran. Postoji vjerojatnost da je bila i na 13 ili 14 dc, ali nedostaju temperature prije toga...Koliko su ti inače dugi ciklusi i da li si možda osjetila neke znakove ovulacije?

----------


## Rene2

> nadam se da sam upijela ubacit chart.
> da mi može ko malo objasnit moj chartić..ovo mi je prvi put da mjerim


Ja bih ipak rekla oko 13-14dc.
Kad si početnik, onda fefeu treba malo više podataka. 

Sve ovisi o tome koliko ti inače traju ciklusi, daj nam reci u prosjeku, koliki ti je najkraći i najdulji ciklus, pa ćemo lakše ošacovati.

----------


## Rene2

Inače, ako ti je inače menga redovita i traje 28 dana, ja bih ti preporučila testić, jer meni ovaj graf miriše na trudnički!

I vibram u to ime. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandaaa

cure, pomagajte...
moja situacija je slijedeća - ja uvijek imam prisutnu karakterističnu ovulacijsku sluz i do sad sam se po njoj ravnala (s obzirom da u 11 mjeseci nije došlo do začeća očito je ravnanje bilo loše). uzela sam lh trakice (www.saveontests.com) i testna linija mi nikad nije bila tamna kao kontrolna samo približno. e sad ovaj mjesec sam mjerila i temperaturu, vrijeme sluzi je prošlo, a u to vrijeme najveći skok moje temperature bio je s 36.5 na 36.7.
jel mislite da zapravo nemam ovulacije? a od kud onda sluz? i u nekoliko sam navrata bila na ultrazvuku u vrijeme očekivane ovulacije i ona je tada bila dokazana i poklapala se sa sluzi.
kaj da radim? pravac doktor? ili ima nade i za mene s ovakvim minornim skokom?

----------


## Sandaaa

e da i nisam napomenula da imam redovite menstruacije, uvijek 14 dana od zadnje pojave sluzi.

----------


## †vanesax

*Sandaaa* ja ti nisam neki strucnjak u toj oblasti, ali mislim da je taj temperaturni skok od 0,2 C dovoljan da se smatra porastom temperature o kojoj mi pricamo. Mislim da ti ne da nemas razloga za brigu, vec da treba da se veselis svojim urednim, i koliko vidim po svemu sto pises, skolskim ciklusima   :Wink:  
Sretno, i da sto pre "ubodes" jednog bebaca

----------


## optimistik

a cure moje upravo sam zbog tog ciklusa počela mjerit temperaturu..jer kako mi se poremetio da otprilike bar znam kad mi je ovulacija.. prije mi je ciklus bio 31 dan a zadnja 2 mj ( jedan 40, drugi 35 dana).. pratila bi ja i sluz al sam se ovaj mjesec posvetila i gljivicama, pa stavljam jogurt i mažem gospinom travom.. pa tako da mi je teže za pratit..al ne mogu se nit pohvalit nekom sluzi jer neznam dal je od gljiva il plodna il neplodna..jednostavno teško mi je..
a što se jajnika tiče evo stvarno nit po tom ne mogu..mene stalno dole lagano probada.. ne kažem sad po cijele dane,ali prečesto ..i prije i poslije navodne ovulacije.

I ja bi voljela da je trudnički,al nekako čisto sumnjam.. kolko sam negativnih testova vidjela  :Sad:  
i danas mi je temperaturica bila 37.
pozz tetama  :Love:

----------


## optimistik

onako ja laički..prema prošlom ciklusu kad mi je menga bila 35dan.. te ako računam od ovog 21dana kad je navodno bila ovulacija.. menga bi trebala vjerojatno opet doć 35 dan?
kako mene muče ti dugi cikusi..joj joj..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pupeta

> onako ja laički..prema prošlom ciklusu kad mi je menga bila 35dan.. te ako računam od ovog 21dana kad je navodno bila ovulacija.. menga bi trebala vjerojatno opet doć 35 dan?
> kako mene muče ti dugi cikusi..joj joj..


imamo gotovo identične probleme ni ja po grafu nisam mogla odrediti temp,ali ispada da je normalno imati do 40 dana ciklus ako ovuliramo od 21 do 25 DC  i mene to izludi a LH trakice nikad ne pokazuju crtu jednaku kontrolnoj i cjeli ciklus mi pokazuju kao da ce uskoro ta tamna crta ali nista jos valjda ce doci do 25 DC 
a na grafu nemogu nista zakljuciti ,sto se tice sluzi sada kako pijem nocurak sam vlazna od pocetka ciklusa :?

----------


## optimistik

ma mislim da su mi temperature još sasvim ok..ne variraju one tako jako.. znam da moram mjerit bar 3mj..pa da mogu usporedit.. al zato i pitam malo drage tete da mi malo prokometiraju jer su sigurno već sa razumjevanjem pogledale dosta grafova..pa da vidim šta misle..

meni se sve to poremetilo prije 2 mj..prije bi otprilike ciljala na sredinu ciklusa i bog..al sad nemam pojma.. voljela bi da se opet vrati na ciklus od 30 dana.. al ako sam trudna nit ne mora..heh  :Wink:

----------


## optimistik

pupeta tebi stvarno temperature jako skaču..al na ovom od 3mj ti je valjda bila 25 dan..jer više temerature nisu jako spuštale..

----------


## optimistik

meni je temperatura jutros pala..po tom znači za dan-dva stvari??!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pirica

> meni je temperatura jutros pala..po tom znači za dan-dva stvari??!!


  :Love:   da tako nekako

----------


## †vanesax

Meni je do sada temp padala taj dan kad dobijem M, ali na drugim grafovima vidim da nekad prođe i dva dana od spuštanja temp dok ne dođu stvari

----------


## optimistik

curke moje stigle sinoć stvari..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## †vanesax

Pitanje: Jutros kad sam merila temp i posle drugog pištanja je bilo 36.8, ali sam ostavila još cca minut, možda i dva, popelo se na 36.9. Koja od te dve temp. je validna za upis na grafić?

----------


## optimistik

jel može koja dobra teta malo pogledat moj grafić i reći pokoju pametnu  :Wink:  ..jer ja niš ne žišku  :Rolling Eyes:  
pozz  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Htjela sam pogledati, ali Fefe ima neki upgrade softwarea, pa u sljedećih nekoliko sati neće raditi.

Uzmite u obzir da je kod njih 6-9 sati manje, pa oni sad imaju _noćne_ radove.

----------


## Sandrij2

> jel može koja dobra teta malo pogledat moj grafić i reći pokoju pametnu  ..jer ja niš ne žišku  
> pozz


Ja pogledala, al stvarno ne znam ništa pametno napisati. Čudan mi je graf, moooooooooooožda da je O bila 18DC. Vidjećemo tempicu sutra.

----------


## optimistik

ma da totalno je čudan..očekivala sam da će danas narast..a ono niš..
prvi put da sam imala( bolje rečeno primjetila) tu rastezljivu sluz koja je bila 20 dan.. i drugi dan je više nije bilo..tako da sam baš očekivala danas povišenje.. a sad sam u totalno zbunjenom stanju  :Grin:

----------


## MEDOLINO1980

Da li mi neko može odgovoriti da li se može desiti da iako FF pokazujee Ovulaciju i temperatura je visoka da se nije desila Ovulacija 
ili je sigurno da jeste bila ako je FF pokazao O  
Hvala

----------


## Rene2

FF je računalni software. I on može samo statistički procijeniti dan kad je bila O.
Čak štoviše, u istom ciklusu mi se često događa da unosom nekih dodatnih parametara (OPK, CM i sl) pomakne datum za O.

Znači, ne može pouzdano utvrditi je li bila i kakve je kvalitete.


Najbitniji parametar je temperaturni skok, koji se događa uzrokovan pucanjem folikula i lučenjem progesterona iz žutog tijela (corpus luteum).

Dakle, odgovor je: može se dogoditi da ovulacije nije bilo, ali je FF na temelju _nekog_ temperaturnog skoka (npr. prehlada) utvrdio da je O bila.
Međutim, ako ti znaš da si zdrava i mjeriš BT uvijek u isto vrijeme i imaš pravi temperaturni skok, onda je vrlo vjerojatno da je FF pogodio termin ovulacije.

Uostalom, za praćenje BT ti ne treba FF, nama je samo lakše upisati svaki dan BT u FF i prepustiti se izračunu. Možeš ti i sama crtati grafikon.

----------


## optimistik

evo nit danas nije narasla..curke šta bi to trebalo značit?!

----------


## †vanesax

Moze znaciti dve stvari: 
1. ovulacija još nije bila
2. da ti je ovo anovulatorni ciklus

Iako mi se ucinilo da je mogla biti 18 dc, izgleda da ipak nije.
Da li si sve parametre korektno unosila i merila T u isto vreme?

----------


## optimistik

ma joj jesam..nisam niš krivo upisala.. i jutros je opet 36,5...mjerim oko cca 7 sati
jedino ako mi je toplomjer vrisnuo..iako čisto sumnjam :/ 

kolko god sam se ja po prvi puta veselila rastezljivoj sluzi nakraju će ispat da niš od ovulacije..  :Sad:  ..baš sam razočarana

----------


## Rene2

Ja bih rekla, budite vrijedni. Moja kolegica s posla je ostala trudna 30.dc, kad je mislila da su neplodni dani   :Grin:  

A ja u to vrijeme obično prestajem sa hopsanjima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## optimistik

ajoj..iskreno već mi sexa uvrh glave  :Laughing:  ..dopiz.. mi!
sexamo se svaki dan..prekjučer sam dragom rekla da kad mi temperatura naraste da se ne sexam narednim mjesec dana..
..neznam kako drugima al ja sam već luda..nemam baš tolke sexualne apetite..  :Laughing:  
pozz  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## terka

Devojke,nemojte se bas previse oslanjati na baz.temp.Meni se temperatura poveca ali folikuli ne pucaju.Najbolje da ultrazvukom proverite da li je do ovulacije doslo.

----------


## †vanesax

Moja ginićka se pomalo jezi na merenje BT, jer smatra to prilicno nepouzdanom metodom za dokazivanje O. Jedinim relevantnim dokazom ona smatra folikulometriju. 
Ja gde god sam citala o tome, tj. o kucnom pracenju O, merenje BT uz primenu bar jos jednog nacina dokazivanja (lh trakice i sl.) je sasvim sigurno pouzdana metoda. Ajd sad budi pametna, pa znaj da li je bila i kad je bila ako ne ides na ultrazvuk  :/

----------


## optimistik

ma da to stoji..al meni ginić nije blizu mene..i nije mi onako usput za otoći to svako malo za izmjerit..
..a ja se nadam da će se kad tad potrefit kvlagu..  :Razz:

----------


## a72

onda si odabrala bas pravi nick  :Wink:  ,ali i ja mislim da kad se kombinuje sa jos nekom metodom bbt moze biti bar priblizno dobar pokazatelj ovulacije....

----------


## optimistik

hehe  baš  :Grin:  ..samo se nadam da za ubuduće vrijeme nepostane pesimistic!!  :Wink:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## †vanesax

Cure, kazite mi kako vi belezite hopsanje u fefeu? Ok, znam da AM i PM nedvosmisleno oznacavaju zornjak i vecernjak  :Embarassed:  , ali sta po vama znaci "Yes" i "both" sa simbolom X?

----------


## Novel

Yes je ja mislim isli usred dana ili jednostavno samo potvrda... both znači dva puta, ili i AM i PM ili kao dva keksa u danu... ne znam... barem ja tako mislim   :Embarassed:

----------


## †vanesax

Pa i ja sam mislila tako (2xdnevno), ali me zbunjuje isti simbol "X" u tabeli kao i kad klikneš na "yes".
Osim toga, ako imas tri puta keks, to onda i ne pises? He,he,he...

----------


## Rene2

Evo kako ja to bilježim:

Ako je bilo kasno navečer (oko ponoći) obično sam ostala spavati i to onda bilježim sutradan kao *AM* (to sam pročitala u preporukama od FF), a ako je bilo kasno popodne do navečer, onda to bilježim kao *PM*.
Ako je bilo neko blesavo vrijeme (npr. oko ručka) onda ubilježim *Yes* i u grafikonu se pojavi *X*, a za sve više od 1x bilježim *Both* u tom slučaju se u grafu pokažu dva iksa (*XX*).

IUI je oznaka za inseminaciju, a IVF retrieval za embrio transfer.

----------


## †vanesax

To, Rene! I ti i Novel ste mi potvrdile ono što sam i ja mislila, ali sam htela da proverim jer nisam bila 100% sigurna. 
Ali da sam tuka, tuka sam. Potpuno sam zaboravila da se za "both" pojavljuju dva iksića, a ne jedan. Vidi se ko ovde radi, a ko zabušava   :Laughing:

----------


## †vanesax

Evo me opet ovde. Tragajuci za nekim receptom, naletim na ovo na portalu Trudnoca.net 


> Pod djelovanjem progesterona *dan-dva nakon ovulacije povisi se tzv. bazalna ili jutarja temperatura*. Povišenje iznosi 0,3 - 0,5 stupnjeva Celzijusa, i traje sve do početka sljedeće menstruacije.


I na jos jednom mestu sam danas "uhvatila" isto. Do danas sam mislila da se O dešava nekoliko sati pre povecanja BT. Uostalo, i fefe tako belezi. Ovaj drugi dan niko do sada nije pominjao ili sam ja nesto propustila :?

----------


## a72

*vanesax*, malo i mene to zbunjuje, ali mislim da je kljucno to da ta dva dana nakon o. povisenje iznosi od 0.3-0.5. Meni je obicno dan nakon o. temp.jedva malo povisena a tek drugi-treci dan se jasno vidi da je povisena. Ako je to ono sto si ti pitala  :/

----------


## ivana83

nemam problema s grafom nego s pregnancy trackerom, broji mi od prošli put kad sam bila trudna i svaki put kad to vidim se tako rastužim  :Crying or Very sad:  
kako da to obrišem? pokušavala sam svašta ali mi nije uspjelo.

----------


## ivana83

uspjela sam,  išla sam na delete all.

----------


## seven

Cure, trebam pomoć...  :Grin:   Ovo je prvi mjesec da sam na FF-u. Koristim digitalni toplomjer i temperature su mi prilično niske, tako da ću slijedeći ciklus probati mjeriti sa živinim toplomjerom. Stvar je u tome da mi je najprije ovulacija locirana 16 DC, a onda 18 DC što bi značilo da mi luterarna faza traje samo 9 dana ako M dođe u očekivano vrijeme  :/ . Inače mi je ovaj ciklus prilično čudan jer sam plodnu sluz imala 11 DC  :? . 

Pusa  :Kiss: .

----------


## †vanesax

Trebaće ti vremena da se uhodaš, pa ćeš i ti tačno znati kad ti je bila O. Meni je trebal 3-4 ciklusa da uđem u štos. Meni je lutealna bila između 9 i 11 dana. Ništa strašno.
Pročitaj, ovde baš ima sve i svašta o tome što te zanima.
I toplomer drži u ustima i posle prvog pištanja, jer nekad on ranije odreaguje, pa mu treba još vremena da bi ti izmerio pravu temp. I o tome se pisalo...

----------


## Rene2

*seven* nastavi s digitalnim, samo nakon što odpišti, ostavi ga u ustima još barem 2 minute i onda očitaj.

To što ti FF prebacuje O je zato što si početnik. FF radi na principu statistike, a za tebe još nema prethodnih podataka, pa može još do kraja ciklusa i vratiti O na 16.dc
Ništa ti ne brini, to je tek početak.

----------


## Rene2

Ja se ponovno registrirala na FF da dobijem 30 VIP dana kad ono sasvim novi kalendar, vidi kako to sad izgleda  :shock: 


http://hotimg26.fotki.com/p/a/161_53/179_226/noviFF.jpg

----------


## alida

Rode moje drage   :Kiss:  
fefe mi je jučer detektirao moguću "trifazičnu temperaturu" kao znak implantacije, menga mi kasni 3 dana, a jučerašnji kućni test mi je bio negativan, sada mene zanima da li je neka od vas doista i bila trudna kada i ako joj je fefe ukazao na spomenuti "triphasic chart pattern"?    :Yes:

----------


## †vanesax

Ja sam imala triphasic i kad nisam bila T, ali i u trudnoći.
Jel možeš da staviš link, da pogledamo tvoj fefe?
Sretno!

----------


## alida

Pa da, znam da je to moguće i u trudnoći i bez nje, s time da je veći postotak u trudnoći. Joj... ne smijem ni pomisliti da bi nešto moglo biti...
Btw., puno hvala na ažurnom odgovoru, uistinu to cijenim, jer trenutačno mi je jako teško - neizvjesnost me ubija...
Probam staviti graf, pa ak ne uspijem, javim se za pomoć.
Pusa

----------


## alida

vanesax,
uspjela sam, molim i tebe i sve druge cure da mi daju mišljenje.
HVALA  :Kiss:

----------


## iskrica

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/237a3e

Jel može tko baciti kakav komentar?
Zahvaljujem

----------


## a72

*alida*, cini mi se da si uspjela, koliko vidim i ff ti predlaze test za danas, a graf ti izgleda skolski trudnickii! Sretno!!!

----------


## alida

hvala ti na potpori   :Kiss:  
Toliko se bojim razočaranja i minusa na testu da mislim da ću čekati pregled kod mog ginekologa u ponedjeljak. Buni me jedino ovaj spotting od subote, ali možda je to normalno.  :Cekam:

----------


## †vanesax

Spoting može biti i od implantacije  :D

----------


## iskrica

Budući da nisamo dobila nikakav komentar na grafić   :Sad:  
Jel mi može netko napisati kako da stavim da mi se vide one legende ispod grafa?

----------


## sunce moje malo

> Budući da nisamo dobila nikakav komentar na grafić   
> Jel mi može netko napisati kako da stavim da mi se vide one legende ispod grafa?


pa graf mi se čini ok, O je bila malo kasnije, a legenda ispod grafa se ne vidi kad graf staviš ovako da svi vidimo, samo ju ti na FF možeš vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## iskrica

Zahvaljujem na odgovoru...    :Kiss:  
Mislila sam da se to može narihtati jer nekim curama se vidi..

----------


## sunce moje malo

hm, hm. a onda nemam pojma, možda se stvarno može namjestiti?
možda se javi netko to zna odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

> Budući da nisamo dobila nikakav komentar na grafić   
> Jel mi može netko napisati kako da stavim da mi se vide one legende ispod grafa?


To možeš imati samo kao VIP član.
Dakle, moraš platiti. Usluga koju većina nas koristi je besplatna, pa su sve VIP funkcije onemogućene.
Povremeno nas FF počasti sa 5 VIP dana, a samo prvih 30 dana prilikom registracije su VIP.

FF zapravo ima jako puno funkcija i mogućnosti pretraživanja, ali njih se treba platiti. Međutim meni je dovoljno i ovo što nudi besplatno.

----------


## iskrica

dovoljno je to je točno, ima raznih zanimljivih stvari...
Hvala ti na odgovoru...

----------


## †vanesax

> Zahvaljujem na odgovoru...    
> Mislila sam da se to može narihtati jer nekim curama se vidi..


A jel ti beležiš (čekiraš) uz temperaturu i sve drugo što ti se dešava tokom dana?

Ono: umor, pospanost, mučnina, PMS, bla, bla troć...

I trebaju ti i VIP dani... Ali se neki statusi vide i kod freeusera. Npr. kad si imala keks   :Grin:  i kad koristiš neku terapiju-npr. progesteron, metformin, otvorenost grlića materice...

----------


## iskrica

Da, da bilježim svaki dan sve što je, jedino keks bilježim za predhodni dan drugi dan budući da poslije keksa nejdem na internet   :Smile:

----------


## iskrica

Cure imam jedno pitanje, možda će biti glupo ali.. 

Oako jel trebam gdje upisati u grafu ako pijem Pms free i folnu kiselinu, neznam koliko to utjeće na temp. pa zato pitam?

----------


## hanumica fata

drage moje, 

vec dugo sam na forumu u statusu posmatraca, ali sada ima nesto sto ne mogu sama da rijesim i bas se nadam da neka od vas ima iskustvo ili bar misljenje na sljedecu temu:

naime, vec nekoliko mjeseci pratim BBT, i chart izgleda odlicno...bas kako treba - niza temperatura u prvom dijelu ciklusa, pa onda onaj mali predovulacioni dip, pa onda fini skok koji se zadrzi sve do M...

medjutim, prije par mjeseci sam pocela da koristim i LH trakice paralelno sa mjerenjem temperature, i primjecujem opet da LH peak KASNI 2-3 dana za ovulacijom izmjerenom sa BBT metodom?!? 

da rezimiram - tamo gdje mjerenje temperature upucuje na ovulaciju (DC 12 ovaj put), od LH porasta ni traga ni glasa...a koji dan kasnije, kad se temperatura povisi i ustali na oko 36,8 (dakle, to bi uveliko trebalo biti neplodno razdoblje), eto ga LH peak?!? jasan, divan, traje samo jedan jedini dan (inace, nemam pcos ili neke vece probleme, tj. barem do sada nije postojalo). 

sta se po vasem misljenju uopste desava??

----------


## †vanesax

> Cure imam jedno pitanje, možda će biti glupo ali.. 
> 
> Oako jel trebam gdje upisati u grafu ako pijem Pms free i folnu kiselinu, neznam koliko to utjeće na temp. pa zato pitam?


To ti ne utiče na temperaturu, ali možeš skroz dole napisati sebi napomenu da znaš. Ona ti se nigde neće videti, nego samo kad uđeš u pregled za taj datum.

*Hanumica* Prema obimnoj građi koju sam proučavala dok sam se bavila grafovima i pogađanjem ovulacije, nekom O nastupi nakon temperaturnog skoka, iako je uobičajeno da se dogodi na dan pre tog skoka.

Kada iskombinuješ te dve metode ostane ti više prostora za keks.
Samo ti fino pokrij sve dane (i onih nekoliko koji ti se čine neplodnim) i biće bingo sigurno.

----------


## Rene2

nakon 33 ciklusa na FF, ja sam došla do zaključka da ovuliram uvijek na BT oko 36,4°C.

Možda i tebi, neovisno o onom dipu, treba biti određena BT  :/

----------


## hanumica fata

hvala vanesax, mozda si u pravu da ovulacija moze ponekad da nastupi tek NAKON temperaturnog skoka....premda bi mi licno bilo draze vjerovati da O moze da se desi ranije, dok LH jos nije mnogo skocio (konkretno u ovom ciklusu bi mi to vise odgovaralo  :Laughing:  )

da li ima jos nekoga ovde ko paralelno koristi obe metode?? obzirom da je toliko experata na forumu koji se bave mjerenjem temperature - da li te BBT rezultate kontrolisete jos sa pokojom trakicom i slazu li vam se rezultati??

----------


## Betty

> hvala vanesax, mozda si u pravu da ovulacija moze ponekad da nastupi tek NAKON temperaturnog skoka....premda bi mi licno bilo draze vjerovati da O moze da se desi ranije, dok LH jos nije mnogo skocio (konkretno u ovom ciklusu bi mi to vise odgovaralo  )
> 
> da li ima jos nekoga ovde ko paralelno koristi obe metode?? obzirom da je toliko experata na forumu koji se bave mjerenjem temperature - da li te BBT rezultate kontrolisete jos sa pokojom trakicom i slazu li vam se rezultati??


Ja sam koristila trakice i BT paralelno i slagalo mi se uvijek .  LH moze biti stalno malo povisen npr zbog hormonalnog disbalansa , ali ako je sve kako treba , u normalnim okolnostima LH mora da skoci da bi doslo do pucanja folikula . Nakon pucanja folikula LH se smanjuje , ne moze da skoci 
 Druga stvar , ne mora da znaci ako je LH pozitivan da ce se O sigurno desiti 24-36 sati nakon toga . Pravi pokazatelj je povisena BBT jer to pokazuje da je progesteron poceo da se oslobadja iz zutog tijela . 
Ja bih voljela vidjeti tvoj chart jer veoma lako moze da se desi da se tebi u stvari slaze BBT i LH , po pitanju kada ovuliras . Onaj dip koji navodis u prvoj fazi ne mora da predstavlja ovulaciju . Najbolje da mi to vidimo   :Grin:

----------


## hanumica fata

betty hvala na odgovoru. 

i kod mene se nekoliko mjeseci slagao BBT sa LH (dan-dva poslije LH peak-a pocela bi temperatura da raste, bas onako skolski...)

ali u zadnja dva ciklusa se malo razisli hormoni, pa se LH test crta pojavi tek nakon sto je temperatura vec TRI dana povecana (za dobrih 0,3 deg - bas onako fini i stabilan skok)

nazalost ne mogu da zakacim graph da ga pogledate jer ga ne vodim u fefe, ali pocecu sa tim... 

drago mi je da ima jos neko ko je kontrolisao oba medoda paralelno, i radovalo bi me ako se jos neko javi sa experimentalnim iskustvom  :Smile: 

odoh da se vratim svojim studijskim knjigama biologije da provjerim moze li jajna celija da sazrije i progesteron da raste, a da pri tome LH nije skakao  :Smile: )

joj ko smisli ovaj zenski zivot [/quote]

----------


## a72

> odoh da se vratim svojim studijskim knjigama biologije da provjerim moze li jajna celija da sazrije i progesteron da raste, a da pri tome LH nije skakao )


  :No-no:

----------


## a72

bez porasta lh nema ovulacije, ali u  OVOM tekstu pise da u pocetnoj fazi porasta lh sudjeluje i mala kolicina progesterona itd, pa je mozda tu odgovor na tvoje pitanje...

----------


## hanumica fata

draga a72, 

hvala ti na textu, odlican je.
vrlo je moguce da si u pravu (premda ovi u textru pominju MALI porast progesterona koji pomaze da dodje do LH peak-a, a ne nivoe na  kojima tjelesna temperatura naglo raste i ostaje povisena). 
u svakom slucaju, hoce da mi otpadne glava od ove zagonetke i jutros sam zakljucila da treba da se vise sexam a mnogo manje mislim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
uzgred budi receno, kad vidim kakve komplikovane textove iz endokrinologije, embriologije i histologije citamo (doduse, meni je to zanimanje, ali znam da mnogima ovdje nije), mislim da mnogim curama sa ovog foruma treba dati pocasnu doktorsku titulu...
hvala jos jednom a72, nisam to znala!

----------


## Mihovil

Ja sam ovaj ciklus počela mjeriti BBT i registrirala se na FF. O mi je zabilježio 11 dc, a najplodniji dan 10 dc pa se veselim i nadam jer smo 10 dc bili u akciji. Očekivana M 17.11.,a ako ne dođe dan za testiranje 21.11. Sada treba samo čekati. 

Imam pitanje, kako ff registrira trifazičnu temperaturu, kao znak implantacije, odnosno koja je promjena u BBT da bi je registrirao? Ne znam da li sam dovoljno jasna.

Meni je 11 dc užasno zabolio desni jajnik i još me boli, ali neke promjene u temperaturi nema. Povišena mi je od O.

----------


## sunce moje malo

pa mislim da bilježi ili implantacijski dip (pad temp.) ili povišenje temp. nakon očekivene M.

----------


## Denny

Mene nesto mući oko moje bbt: u početnoj fazi kreče se oko 36.2 - 36.4. Na 12 DC imala sam folikul 19mm i primila štopericu, a 14 DC radili smo inseminaciju. Moj problem je što je temp. ostala niska i nakon toga i tek se povisila 19 DC! Da li je u pitanju spora reakcija na progesteron? Inače mi prođu tri dana od pozitivnog LH do porasta temp. ali ovo mi djeluje previše. Koliki vam je razmak između dana pozitivnog LH i dana temperaturnog skoka?

----------


## Mihovil

Imala sam samo jedan ciklus na ff i sada sam krenula na drugi jer sam dobila M. E sad pitanje, nigdje ne mogu pronaći onaj prvi dijagram pa molim pomoć kako da dođem do njega. Probala sam puno opcija, ali nisam se baš snašla   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## sunce moje malo

*Mihovil* pokraj kalendara se nalazi overview i tamo ti se nalazi cycle sa datumom, klikni na onu strelicu pokraj datuma i onda će ti se pokazati ciklusi, samo klikni na koji ciklus želiš pa će ti ga prikazati.
valjda nisam zakomplicirala  :Smile:

----------


## Mihovil

Hvala ti, skužila sam.

----------


## **az**

jel nekome 37.0 bila normalna jutarnja temperatura?

----------


## **az**

pročitala sam cijelu ovu temu i samo je u jednom postu objašnjeno kako postaviti svoj graf. to objašnjenje kod mene ne dovodi do rezultata. hoće mi netko detaljnije objasnit kako da iskopiram dobar link?

----------


## Rene2

U lijevom meniju imash link *Sharing*, otvori ti se podizbornik u kojemu odabereš link *Home Page Setup*.

Otvori ti se stranica na kojoj u okviru odmah u drugom redu piše URL adresa tvog charta. http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/****** gdje zvjezdice predstavljaju neki broj

 :Kiss:

----------


## **az**

nadam se da ovdje mogu probat postat. valjda je sad to to http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/242e61

----------


## Rene2

:Klap:

----------


## **az**

opet ja.  :Grin:  
doći će vikend i ja ću se ustajati cca 2 sata kasnije. jel to problem za ff? ili da se ja dižem kao zornica i vikendom?

----------


## Rene2

Prilikom unosa temperature, imaš i vrijeme mjerenja.
Pa jednostavno promijeni vrijeme. Stavi si *Default* vrijeme kad se inače ustaješ, a vikendom onda promijeni vrijeme ručno.
U tom slučaju će ti fefe označiti temperaturu kružićem, umjesto točkom kao inače.

vidi sliku:
http://hotimg15.fotki.com/a/193_198/172_215/fefe.jpg

----------


## **az**

ja sam inače počela unositi vrijeme ručno od prvog dana. iskreno, nisam se namjeravala cijeli ovaj tjedan ustajat u isto vrijeme, no kad već mogu onda ok. znači ti pretpostavljaš da neće bit poteškoća u nalaženju ovulacije ako se vikendom ustanem kasnije nego preko tjedna?

----------


## Aurora*

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  **az** prvotno napisa
> ...


Prema trenutnom grafu izgleda da je ovulacija bila 13 DC. 

12DC je temperatura bila tek neznatno niza od 13DC, a za potvrdu ovulacije je u pravilu potreban ociti skok temperature, kao sto se to na ovom grafu lijepo vidi 14DC u odnosu na 13DC. Temperatura 14DC je u ocitom porastu i na prethodnih 6 temperatura sto vazi kao minimalan broj potrebnih mjerenja da bi sa sigurnoscu mogli uociti dvofazni graf tipican za ovulatorni ciklus.
FF oznacuje ovulaciju kada su tri temperature zaredom povisene.




> mihovil zašto je na tvom grafu isprekidana linija za O?


Isprekidanu liniju FF oznaci kada ima samo jedan parametar na osnovi kojeg se utvrdjuje ovulacija. U ovom konkretnom slucaju kod Mihovil je registriran samo skok temperature. Kada u graf unesemo pored povisene temperature jos i podatak o plodnoj sluzi ili pozitivnom LH testu, onda se iscrta puna linija.

----------


## Candy

A meni je fefe obilježio O 10 dc, a prilično sam sigurna da je to nemoguće (nikad mi nije bila tako rano). Istina je da imam povišenje temperature, ali tako je bilo i prijašnjih mjeseci, pa je svejedno zabilježio pravu O. Da pustim, nešto ručno mijenjam ili vjerujem da mi je O bila i prošla?

----------


## Aurora*

*Candy* nista ne mjenjaj nego samo i dalje biljezi BT kakva vec ona bude. FF ce sam pomjeriti datum ovulacije, kada temperature postanu vise. I nikako ne racunaj na to da je ovulacija prosla! Ja bih se kladila da jos nije.  8)

----------


## Charlie

*Candy* i ja bih na tvom mjestu nastavila bilježiti, FF nekad zna retrogradno pomaknuti dan O. Budeš vidjela za još par dana. Ja bih unijela dan O ručno jedino ako bih imala UZV dokaz ovulacije na određeni dan.

----------


## Candy

Cure, skroz sam si zbrčkala graf za ciklus koji mi je počeo 01.10. Štogod unesem, pomiče mi datum početka ciklusa za dan naprijed, sad je trenutno odredio da mi je ciklus počeo 04.10.  :? i onda mi ne bilježi ni O ni ništa kako treba. Dakle, ciklus mi je počeo 01.10. O je bila dc 16, slj. ciklus počeo 30.10. Još ću početi ručno raditi grafove...  :/

----------


## mandy

izbriši cili graf,tj.ciklus i unesi sve ponovo

----------


## **az**

ja sam svoje pitanje o grafu postavila na krivoj temiiiiiiiii
joj, nek mod briše ako može   :Embarassed:  
pitala sam tamo jel problem ako temp padne 20.dc? još je 7 dana do M. već sam dobila lijep odgovor od candy čini mi se. no htjela sam pitati kolika je obično razlika između te jutarnje i dnevne temp? jer sam mjerila i sat-dva nakon buđenja pa me mjerenje malo začudilo...

----------


## Candy

Hvala, mandy, riješila.
AZ, oscilacije u BT su normalne, ako se ne događaju prečesto/svaki dan. Školski T graf ima pad 7-10 dpo u obliku jednodnevnog pada BT, nakon čega BT raste i ostaje povišena nekih 9 mjeseci.    :Smile:  Misli pozitivno.

----------


## †vanesax

> Hvala, mandy, riješila.
> AZ, oscilacije u BT su normalne, ako se ne događaju prečesto/svaki dan. Školski T graf ima pad 7-10 dpo u obliku jednodnevnog pada BT, nakon čega BT raste i ostaje povišena nekih 9 mjeseci.    Misli pozitivno.


Potpis!

Međutim, ima i drugačijih grafova.

Idi na FF i tamo pogledaj trudničke grafiće. Ja sam ih doktorirala, ali do kraja nisam videla neku specijalnu sličnost sa drugim grafićima, osim štao je temp ostala povišena.

Možeš pogledati i naše   :Grin:  
Ja sam prema svom grafu na 10 dpo videla da bi to moglo biti to, napravila taj dan test, i videla plusić  :Wink: 

Sretno!
 :Love:

----------


## vlatka5

ja mogu reći da je kod mene bilo specifićno.nakon O mi se temperatura digla 5 dan na 37-37.2 i tako ostala.sve sam kontala možda sam bolesna a ono mrvica.a inače mi ne prelazi 36.8.

----------


## mala nada

Molim vas da mi netko pomogne.Išla sam da se registriram i uspjela,kad tamo sve na engleskom a ja ga i nerazumijem najbolje pa sad neznam šta dalje?

----------


## **az**

idi na *chart* - graf. tamo imaš ponuđeno za upisivati temp, vrijeme kad ju mjeric, cervikalnu sluz, je li bilo odnosa taj dan i tako. kreni od toga. kad uneseš klikni na *save*.

----------


## a72

*mala nada*, 
ides na CHART-pa ispod grafa ides na ENTER DATA (unesi podatke).
TEMPERATURE-unesi temp.
TIME (vrijeme mjerenja)-unesi.
CERVICAL FLUID (cervikalna sluz) klikni na strelicu i tu imas opcije,redom odozgo: suho, ljepljivo, kremasto,vodenasto,kao bjelanjak i klikni na opciju koja ti odgovara.
 MENSTRUATION/SPOTTING, strelica i opcije: spoting,lagano krvarenje, osrednje ,jako.
 INTERCOURSE/INSEMINATION (odnos ili inseminacija) i opcije: da, ujutro,uvece, oboje,ne,inseminacija, IVF.
 Upisi i klikni SAVE.

OVULATION TEST (test ovulacije -lh) i upisi + ili -. 
FERNING TEST (ili mejbi bejbi-mi  mu puno ne vjerujemo,ali ..) i opcije: nista, djelimicna paprat ,puno paprati.

CERVIX POSITION (polozaj cerviksa) i opcije: nizak, srednje i visoko.
OPENING (otvorenost ceviksa): zatvoren, srednje ,otvoren.
TEXTURE-cvrst,srednje, mekan.
Kad sve zavrsis -SAVE. 
I ne moras unositi sve ove podatke, unesi ono cime raspolazes, i sretno!

----------


## mandy

ajme a72,ti si genijalna   :Kiss:  ja san isto linac i baš sam tila pitati di ću upisati opk i ßtest,hvala ti
ljudi:predlažem a72 za administratora,jeeeeeee :D

----------


## mala nada

Probat ću pa se javim.Često se spominje (vidim i tu)spoting,što je to?I se mora svaki dan u isto vrijeme mjerit?Pitam jer jedan dan radim ujutro,a drugi dan popodne?!Gdje ju je najbolje mjeriti i s kojim digit.ili običnim?

----------


## **az**

ispod jezika živinim toplomjerom svaki dan u isto vrijeme.

----------


## **az**

spotting je smeđa krv tj nije zapravo krv. javlja se najčešće  prije menstruacije ili kod nekih žena za vrijeme O.

----------


## mala nada

Uspjela sam upisat sve i pokazao se graf :D Nadam se da je točno.Vodila sam od 25.2.pa 3 mj.bazalnu t.na tabelama koje mi je dala priv.gin.kako nije urodilo plodom odustala sam.Sad ću nadam se imati više sreće.

----------


## vlatka5

ja sad imam malo glupo pitanje.pošto ne mogu ujutro mjeriti BT ja ga mjerim ovako popodne,prošli put kada sam bila T skoćila je na 37-37.2 i zadržala se ,znala je nekada pasti na 36.8
e sad ja sam malo mjerila ovih 2 tjedna jer nisam mengu do sada dobila pa da vidimo.kada sam imala bjeljanak bila je 36.5 onda par dana nisam mjerila i skoćila je na 36.8-37.2 i danas kao malo pala na 36.8-36.7 i krenula krv i stala a tempica skaće.znam da nije po pravilu ali to skaknje temperature????

ako je menga htjela bi pravilno ovaj mjesec mjeriti.jer može od dojenja da me temperatura zeza?kada su cice pune da je veća?

mjerim ju kada se smirim i netko vrijeme ne krećem tako da nije od nekog rada ,skakanja.nisam pila ni jela skoro ništa a temperatura je 36.9 
nisam bolesna.

----------


## mandy

*vlatka*,to ti ne vrijedi,to nije BT-ona mora biti mjerena ujutro,nakon minimum 3,a neki traže i 5 sati sna,jer to je temp.našeg metabolizma u stanju mirovanja;o temp. u dojenju ne znam ništa

----------


## vlatka5

mene mali budi svaka 2h zbog sisanja,onda ništa od BT.nikako ostvarivo dok sisa.onda ćemo nabaviti lh trakice.ja od poroda nisam ni jednom odspavala više od 3h u komadu

----------


## **az**

jel nisu cure rekle da pad temp najavi M? ovo se meni ne čini kao neka najava a počinje mi spotting i imam bolove. i još jedno pitanje: kad unesem M hoće li on sam napraviti novi graf?

----------


## mandy

meni je isto tako bilo prošli ciklus,pogledaj,temp.pala,M došla;za graf sam imala isto pitanje prije 7 dana,a sad već nemam pojma kako sam ga napravila,mislim da ga sam napravi kad uneseš one podatke za M (H,L)  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

> jel nisu cure rekle da pad temp najavi M? ovo se meni ne čini kao neka najava a počinje mi spotting i imam bolove. i još jedno pitanje: kad unesem M hoće li on sam napraviti novi graf?


Da, obicno pad temperature najavljuje dolazak M.   :Sad:  

Kada se unese podatak o menstruaciji (iskljucujuci spotting), automatski se kreira novi graf.

----------


## **az**

pa jel ovo kod mene u grafu pad temp? jer samo je jučer bila mrvu viša. pad je u odnosu na jučer ali u odnosu na lutealnu fazu i nije jer ovo što je povišeno, to sam malo bila bolesna, imala virozicu.

----------


## Aurora*

Ja bih rekla da je. Pogotovo ako se pogleda graf prije 7. DPO vidi se da je on cjelokupno gledano u opadanju nakon toga dana. Na trudnickim grafovima cesto bude upravo obrnuta situacija, a to je da nakon implatacije (6. - 9. DPO), graf jos malo poraste u odnosu na prvu polovicu lutealne faze (vidi Triphasic chart). 

Naravno, uvijek postoje iznimke i uvijek temperatura moze iznenada porasti nakon zavrsetka uobicajne lutealne faze i zapravo tek kada se graf promatra unazad mozemo vidjeti, odnosno tumaciti njegove znacajke.

----------


## mandy

može li mi netko od iskusnih mjerilica pogledati grafić:lh trakice su mi pokazale + na 8.dc.,a tad sam imala i ovulacijsku bol,bez iscjetka;najniža 
temp. 11.dc,skok temp.12.dc;nije mi jasno kad mi je bila O 11.ili12.dc?danas mi je opet pala temp.,ali je viša od ovulacijske;teško mi je nakon odnosa utvrditi eggwhite,jer uvijek ima sperme   :Embarassed:  ,pa ništa ne kužim;prošli mjesec sam utvrdila O samo sa lh trakicama 14.dc.pa me je sad ovo malo iznenadilo

----------


## a72

*mandy*, nisi unijela pozitivan opk na 8.dc, a zbunjuje i eggwhite kasnije, ne znam, o. je mogla biti i 9.dc jer od tada su ti temp, u laganom porastu...malo je podataka, a i prosli graf pokazuje ociti skok ,tako da je ovaj malo  :? , ili jos nije ni bila, ali po opk -lh trakici, i ov.boli mislim da je mogla lako biti 9.dc.
Dok se ne javi neka iskusnija cura   :Kiss:

----------


## a72

sad vidim, mislila sam 8. na 9. dc, znaci 8.dc,mada stvarno nisam sigurna....

----------


## mandy

nemam opciju za opk,tj.ne znam di da je unesem?lh su mi poslije 10.dv bile negativne,znači nemoguće da je bila O nakon 10.dc

----------


## mandy

dv=dc

----------


## mandy

evo sam malo čačkala i pronašla opk,usporedila trakice i ipak je ona od 9.dc tamnija od one 8.dc,i ff mi je sve lipo ucrta,a72,thanks  :Kiss:

----------


## a72

eeee, *mandy* i jos te castio VIP danima,  :Wink:  , a znas da imas na ff i galeriju opk testova  ( i trudnickih , i slika sa UZV, pa eto mogucnosti za poredjenje kad nisi sigurna...)  sa strane , na sadrzaju ides na community, i imas hpt/opk galeriju pa uzivaj...

----------


## **az**

mandy graf ti je zbilja jedna zbunjujuća glista   :Razz:  
zašto ti je linija isprekidana?

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> zašto ti je linija isprekidana?


To ti na FF jeziku znači "možda".   :Smile:   Tj. "možda je tog dana bila ovulacija". Ako je puna linija, onda je FF siguran da je bila.

----------


## mandy

igrala sam se sa ff-om,isključila OPK i do danas mi ne bi obilježio O da nije bilo + na OPK,a pogledajte bt danas!?logički gledano,jako su velike šanse da se zezneš u procjeni,da sam samo mjerila bt,sigurno bih zaključila da mi je O jučer ili danas;2-3 dana razlike,a toliko puno znače;ali ništa zato:hopsajući SDD sve pokrijemo  :D 
VIP dani-šta to znači?VIP ložu za doček?  :Laughing:

----------


## **az**

*mandy*, opet ja imam pitanja u vezi tvog grafa   :Laughing:  
meni se odmah pojavila i vodoravna linija, kod tebe je nema. zašto i što uopće vodoravna linija znači? ja sam pretpostavila da je izračunat prosjek temperatura prije O i onda je nastala na vodoravna linija, am I right? anyone?

----------


## mandy

našla si koga ćeš pitati   :Laughing:  vjerovatno nema vodoravne jer nije siguran,a kako bi i bio kad nisam ni ja   :Laughing:  i ja isto mislim da je to vezano uz prosjek prije i poslije O;meni je ovo prvi put da mjerim čitav ciklus i istovremeno koristim trakice,tako da nemam nikakvog iskustva uz ff   :Kiss:

----------


## **az**

ako ne mjerim u isto vrijeme, što će biti s temp? bit će veća ako se kasnije ustanem? i još sam vidjela da mi ff nije nikako htio odrediti O jer 10. dc nisam imala unijetu temp - bio je 1.1. pa sam ju lažirala i onda ju je tek odredio. ja varam sve u 16   :Laughing:

----------


## mandy

*az* varalice jedna-ti si odmah dobila i vodoravnu liniju jer je ff nakon tri rastuće temp. nakon najniže  100% siguran da je bila O, a pošto su moje temp. zbrčkane,ff je nesiguran,jedino što mu je sigurno je lh trakica,pa je po tome odredio O; ja ne mjerim u isto vrijeme i ništa ne mijenjam,baš me briga;mislim da slijedeći mj. neću unositi rezultate trakica,nego samo temp.(ako dotle ne izgubim živce)

----------


## **az**

dobila sam vodoravnu, da, tako i u prošlom ciklusu, no ova okomita mi je isprekidana pa je i to valjda znak nesigurnosti. a *mandy*, tvoja glista je zbilja neočekivana i za ff   :Laughing:

----------


## **az**

što znate o toj vodoravnoj liniji?

----------


## **az**

evo danas mi iz čista mira ff pomaknuo Ovulaciju s 10. dc na 11., što je dobro jer sad mogu izbrisati tu lažnu temperaturu bez koje mi prije nije htio odrediti O. i više mi odgovara O 2.1. jer smo 1.1. kasno navečer hopsali  :D

----------


## mandy

mislim *az* prevarantice jedna, ja sve pošteno unosim i on meni ništa, samo jednu okomitu liniju i mandy tko te šjivi! bezobraznik jedan!
čitala sam negdje da si se ponovo registrirala,šta se to može? ne skuži te i ne provjerava ništa? samo drugi nick ili? ja nemam di upisati simptome, a i vidila sam neke grafove, tj. jedan graf sa više ciklusa u bojicama, pa možeš lipo usporedit nekoliko mjeseci unatrag; kako to napraviti? kako neki grafovi imaju više dodatnih opcija dolje (opk, stats, test, ß) ? ja nemam ništa (sirotinja)

----------


## **az**

morala sam varati, inače bi valjda tek danas saznala kad je O, sa zakašnjenjem od 9 dana! čuj, imala sam problema sa passom svoje postojeće mail adrese pa sam ju mijenjala a onda sam odlučila napraviti novo članstvo. sama sam sebi sa starog accounta poslala pozivnicu za registraciju. vjerojatno to sve nemaš jer ti je isteklo vip članstvo, to i mene čeka. jesam li negdje pročitala da ti ponovo ali samo nakratko opet da sve opcije? nisam sigurna. imaš jednu opciju chart overlay, tako možeš uspoređivati svoje grafove. također možeš otići na neki tuđi graf, na primjer neki za koji misliš da je sličan tvom i ići na tu opciju, overlay your chart i onda izabrati s kojim svojim ciklusom (ili više njih) taj graf želiš usporediti. slatka opcija. ne znam imaš li ju i ti, ajd baš provjeri. čini mi se da imam još 21 vip dan, juhu  :D

----------


## vlatka5

*az* i ja malo varala.opk nije bio ful pozitivan ali sam ja svejedno stavila jer po mom grafu tko zna.
pitanje zašto je stavio da se test na trudnoću radi tek 29.1 kada mi menga po ovoj O treba doći 24.1 :? 
prošli put sam test radila dan prije menge ful pozitivno a 3 dana prije bila sjena.tako da nemoram ćekati mengu ako mi dobro skoći temperatura.

----------


## vlatka5

recite mi koliko traje vip clanstvo

----------


## **az**

zato što prvi put unosiš. da imaš više ciklusa, stavio bi ti testić ranije. početnicima u mjerenju stavlja mislim 18. dpo. meni je sad testić na 17. dpo, još uvijek daleko... a vip članstvo, piše ti negdje gore, mislim da traje 30 dana od dana registracije.

----------


## mandy

ima li netko mogućnost slanja pozivnice (ili kako se to već zove) sa ff-a , ja sam se registrirala u 5. - om mj. pa su mi ukinute sve beneficije, može mail na pp; hvala vam

----------


## **az**

ajd ja ću ti, pošalji mi svoj mail

----------


## vlatka5

cure ja pregledala cijelu galeriju na ff opk testova i ništa mi više nije jasno.neke koje su naznaćene kao pozitivne izgledaju kao moje nisu jednako tamne a negdje te jačine oznaćene kao negativne.i još rade opk iliti lh ujutro.
pitam jer sam već par puta zmrdala graf.meni je 23dc i 27 dc iste jaćine 24 dc slabija.e sad negdje su takve kao moje pozitivne :? 
pa da stavim u graf oba pozitivna?

----------


## mala nada

Jutros sam nakon 38 dc dobila M,pa smo ja i MM odlučili malo se psihički odmoriti od tog jutarnjeg mjerenja.Zanima me kako da se odjavim s ff?Pokušala sam,nisam uspjela,nekužim eng.Pomozite!

----------


## **az**

pa nemoj se odjavljivati, upisuj samo taj prvi dan M i onda kad opet odlučiš mjerit moći ćeš.

----------


## mandy

jutros sam išla unijeti temp. 37,29 C, u sporedne znakove bolest i groznicu i uopće mi nije spremio podatke; je li to normalno ili sam nešto zbrčkala, probala sam i refresh, pa ponovo, opet ništa,  pozicionirao se na 22. 01. , a ne 21. - danas

----------


## mandy

evo skužila sam sama   :Razz:  , ako unesete da ste bolesni i da imate groznicu gospodin ff zanemari tu temp. i ne unese je u graf

----------


## luna82

Joj, skroz sam zbunjena! Prema ff-u mi je danas 3 dpo. Zadnje 4 temp. su bile 36,2 (ovulacija); 36,4; 36,5; i danas 36,6. Što se temperatura tiče, sve bi bilo normalno i logično. Samo ja bi se mogla kladit da mi je O bila tek danas, 3. dan povišene temperature! 
Zadnjih 2-3 dana sam imala vodenast iscjedak koji nije bio nešto obilan. A danas sam točno osjetila kako se "vodopad" izlijeva iz mene (vodenasti i eggwhite) i poslije toga su me bolila oba jajnika. Lijevi malo više.
Dakle, je li moguće da je O bila tek danas, bez obzira što mi temperatura raste već treći dan?

----------


## **az**

najbolje bi bilo da u potpis staviš graf pa da ga možemo pogledat. moguće je da ti je danas O ako ti iduća dana još poraste temp. tada će ti i ff pomaknuti O. ajd stavi link.

----------


## luna82

Evo budem čim naučim kako  :Embarassed:

----------


## luna82

Evo grafića. Nadam se da sam uspjela.

----------


## luna82

Jesam, jesam! Baš sam ponosna na sebe!  :Grin:

----------


## mandy

*luna82* kad ti stavi ovako isprekidanu liniju, znači da nije 100 % siguran da je bila O, 
pa se može i predomisliti i sutra ti promijeniti u drugi datum, onda će staviti debelu crvenu crtu; možda još nije "snimio" eggwhite

----------


## ideja

Cure, dobro jutro. Pitanjce: kad su me na ff pitali hoću li biti VIP member ne razmišljajući sam kliknula da. Sad mi govori da imam još 5 dana članstva. Ne znam mogu li se vratiti na Free member. Pokušala sam se logirat s novom adresom i na drugom kompjuteru i neda mi. Kaj da radim?

----------


## mandy

kad ti prođe VIp članstvo automatski će te prebaciti na free i ukinuti neke pogodnosti; možeš ponovo dobiti besplato VIP samo ako ti netko pošalje pozivnicu sa ff-a i logiraš se s a drugog maila; ako nemaš dva maila zamoli nekoga da se logiraš s njegova, kad dobiješ pass ionako te ne skuži; ako želiš pozivnicu pošalji mi meil na pp, pa ću ti ja poslati

----------


## ideja

Mandy  :Kiss:

----------


## luna82

*mandi*, znam za isprekidanu liniju. Evo, baš danas se ff predomislio i pomakao O za jedan dan kasnije. I još uvijek je isprekidana, pa tko zna što će još od toga biti. Mislim da je i ff zbunjen mojim simptomima O isto kao i ja  :Laughing:  .
Ovo mi je tek drugi ciklus u kojem dosljedno mjerim BT i pratim ostale simptome. Prvi koji sam mjerila je bio točno prije godinu dana. (U tom ciklusu sam ostala trudna i prestala sam mjeriti  :Grin:   ) I baš sad gledam taj prošlogodišnji graf koji je isto bio ovako zbrdazdola jer sam bila i bolesna u to vrijeme. A što se iscjedka tiče imala sam upisano samo kremasti u danima oko O. Dakle uopće nije bio kao bjelanjak, pa čak ni vodenasti i baš me je zato iznenadila ta trudnoća. Tako da... tko zna možda i ovaj ciklus bude dobitni unatoč oskudnoj sluzi. Vidjet ćemo kroz dva tjedna.

----------


## mandy

meni u prvom grafu nije bilo nikakve linije, uopće mi nije konstatirao O, a koristila sam trakicu i to sve ubilježila, sad je čvrsto odlučio da je to-to, pa ćemo zajedno čekati; inače sam se nakon O prehladila i zadnja 2-3 dana su mi tako temp. visoke od prehlade

----------


## luna82

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti temp. ostane visoka i nakon prehlade   :Love:

----------


## vlatka5

evo na mom vip ima koliki postotak da si T i danas je 78 % jel tko imao visoki postotak pa ništa nije bilo

----------


## **az**

znam jednu koja je s toliko bodova objavila + (ako ti to pomaže)   :Wink:

----------


## mala nada

*vlatka* ja sam nažalost imala 80 pa niš od trudnoće.Nadam se da tako neće biti i kod tebe.Skužala sam isto da taj br.ovisi o tome što upišeš pod simptome.Dovoljno je da upišeš ili izostaviš neki br. pa da se taj br.promjeni.

----------


## vlatka5

idem sve siptome obrisati pa da vidim

----------


## **az**

ja sam ovaj ciklus skupila 45 bodova

----------


## vlatka5

par pitanja
u tom vip članstvu analizira mi kada sam plodna i piše nisam radila ni opk ni monitor ni mikroskop.e sad ako je mikroskop mabye babye onda mi je pozitivan a gdje da to upišem?

i kada mi istekne vip i pošaljete mi poziv na mejl novi,da li možeš onda ukucati ove stare cikluse?

----------


## tamaris

Bok svima   :Smile:   nadam se da cu postavit pitanje na pravom mjestu,naime zanima me da li u slucaju vanmaternicne trudnoce dolazi do imlantacijskog dipa  :/  s obzirom da sam imala vanmaternicnu prije 3 god. (skoro umrla od unutarnjeg krvarenja a lezala im 10 dana u bolnici na održavanju uredne trudnoce  :Mad:   ) a od ovog mj. sam počela pratit bazalnu da povecam sansu s obzirom na jedan jajovod al eto strah od ponovljenog scenarija je tu   :Sad:   stoga vas molim ako netko zna odgovor da se javi   :Kiss:

----------


## MMK

tamaris dobro došla, želim ti što skoriju, urednu trudnoću.
Na pitanje ti ne znam sa sigurnišću odgovoriti, ali moguće da i u tom slučaju raste temperatura, jer i tada raste i beta, mislim i progesteron, ali ne pravilno i normalno.   :Kiss:

----------


## tamaris

MMK hvala na dobrodoslici i odgovoru   :Kiss:   pretpostavljala sam i ja da je tako,znaci ne preostaje drugo nego molit dragog Bogu da iduci put bude sve na svom mjestu jer sam nekako izgubila povjerenje u dr. u bolnici gdje sam bila.Ukratko da opisem...nakon cudne M napravila test i on pozitivan,jao koja sreca...ali kratko je trajala,smedji iscjedak se pomalo pretvarao u krvarenje,dosla kod dr.,kaze on..ima dosta krvi ali vidi se neki prsten,bit ce to u redu nakon par dana u bolnici.Uglavnom na odjelu bila 10 dana,betu niti jednom vadili,ultrazvuk svaki drugi dan,pila dabrostone i normabele da bi mi 10-ti dan rekao voditelj ginekologije na viziti,pripremi se ideš na kiretazu....a ja  :shock:    :?   ja kazem njemu,no way,uspori malo kakva kiretaza sad,kaze on nis od te trudnoce ja kazem ok,na kiretazu ne idem i potpisujem da idem kuci,ugl. nakon duzeg natezanja dozvolili oni meni da potpisem,ali u cijeloj toj prici nitko meni ne spominje sumnju u vanmaternicnu a ja u svom sedmom nebu ni pomislila na to   :Crying or Very sad:   Ali na zalost nakon 15 dana zavrsim na operaciji,da bi me drugo jutro nakon op. na viziti isti taj dr. onako s visokog pitao,i jel bi sad promijenila misljenje i isla na kiretazu...a ja onakva sva u komi ko iz puske NE jer niste imali pojma sta se dogadja.Eto na kraju i nije bas u kratko prica pa soryte   :Embarassed:

----------


## MMK

*tamaris* ako želiš možeš se priključit na temi ODBROJAVANJE .....
Tu međusobno razmjenimo iskustva, simptome, sreće i nervoze   :Kiss:

----------


## leloX

Može li mi netko pomoći sa felicityfriend :? 
Sva sam se spetljala i mislim da sam sve zabrljala.  :Embarassed:  
jooooj, baš sam glupa, ništa ne kužim
uspjela sam se registrirati i ne znam što dalje

----------


## leloX

mislim da sam ipak uspjela  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rene2

Pa logiraj se i kreni.

Prvo i osnovno je da uneseš koji ti je datum bio 1.dc
Klikneš na kalendaru na taj datum i odabereš graf (chart), tamo imaš opcije za unos temperature, sluzi, odnosa...

Nakon što sve uneseš na kartici PRIMARY, klikneš na SAVE i tako svaki dan.

Kad radiš testove, onda odeš na karticu TESTS, ako piješ metformin, onda ideš na karticu MEDS itd.

S lijeve strane je izbornik na kojem imaš Menu: 
Main, Data, Cycles, Graphs, Analysis, Sharing, Community, Support...

Kada unosiš podatke, možeš koristiti naredbu DATA, a možeš i kliknuti direktno na kalendar.
Kada želiš podijeliti svoj chart s nama onda klikneš redom na Sharing->Home Page Setup i dobiješ URL adresu koju možeš onda kopirati u svoj potpis, ili post, pa mi možemo gledati tvoj chart.

I tako, igraj se malo. Ne možeš ništa pokidati.   :Grin:

----------


## mandy

> Može li mi netko pomoći sa felicityfriend :? 
> Sva sam se spetljala i mislim da sam sve zabrljala.  
> jooooj, baš sam glupa, ništa ne kužim
> uspjela sam se registrirati i ne znam što dalje


kad se prijaviš sa strane imaš new cycle, start a new cycle, upišeš datum 1.dc, a onda create chart; nakon toga je graf kreiran i kad klikneš gore na chart prikaže se tvoj grafić, e onda počinje unos podataka svaki dan :
- enter data
1) primary-redom uneseš: temp, sat mjerenja, svojstva iscjetka, svojstva M, odnose
2)secondary-ako opipavaš cervix
3)tests-opk (za O) ili pregnancy (za T)
4)specific - tu unosiš ako si bolesna, bole te grudi, imaš proljev (uzmi si riječnik pa otkrivaj)
5)meds- ubilježiš lijekove koje uzimaš
i tako započinješ svaki ciklus i bilježiš svaki dan i naravno save nakon svakog unosa
 :Kiss:

----------


## leloX

Hvala cure super ste, u međuvremenu sam skužila, nadam se da ću otkriti imam li o ili ne, ovo mi je prvi put da mjerim BT

----------


## Pepe2

imam jedno pitaje pa mozda netko zna odgovor..
  je li moguce da nema O iako su trakice (OPK) bile pozitivne?

----------


## **az**

vjerojatno ima razloga. ili je problem u trakicama, ili si možda nova u tome (ne zamjeri ako nisi) ili si pogriješila u mjerenju bazalne, a ff ti se može i naknadno predomislit, čekaj pa ćeš vidjeti i i dalje pokrivaj svaki drugi dan.

----------


## Aurora*

> imam jedno pitaje pa mozda netko zna odgovor..
>   je li moguce da nema O iako su trakice (OPK) bile pozitivne?


Ako ti sutrasnja temperatura bude visa ili barem jednaka kao danasnja, vjerujem da ce ti FF obiljeziti ovulaciju na 13. DC. 

Inace, upravo to sto se ovulacija na osnovi BT moze utvrditi tek naknadno, odnosno par dana nakon sto je vec prosla, jedan je od nedostataka ove metode. 

Ipak, nakon nekoliko ciklusa uzastopnog pracenja BT na grafu se vec mogu uociti odredjene pravilnosti pa je i utvrdjivanje ovulacije jasnije (i brze). Pogotovo ako se uz to koriste i druge metode, kao na primjer LH trakice, pracenje plodne sluzi, ovulacijske boli itd. Treba samo biti strpljiv.   :Smile:

----------


## Pepe2

Hvala, curke na odgovoru...ma pratim ja vec dugo O pomoću BT i ponekad trakica ( cijelu proslu godinu, samo me neko vrijeme nije bilo na netu) i znam da mi je O uvijek 12 ili 13 DC, i uvijek ju osjetim po boli u predjelu jajnika....samo ovaj put nisam osjetila tu bol, trakice su pokazale kako sam navela u grafu, ali mi je BT nekako niska za ovo vrijeme ( obicno bi mi bila od 36,5 do 36, 7....pa sam se uspanicila da nije mozda anovulatoran ciklus....

----------


## leloX

Može li mi netko objasniti što znači bijeli kružić na grafu umjesto plavog :?

----------


## Aurora*

> Može li mi netko objasniti što znači bijeli kružić na grafu umjesto plavog :?


To znaci da si prilikom unosa temperature upisala vrijeme mjerenja koje je drugacije od obicajnog (odstupanje vece od 30 min). Naime, bazalna temperatura bi se trebala mjeriti uvijek u isto vrijeme i na isti nacin.   :Smile:

----------


## leloX

Hvala, sad mi je već lakše kad znam, da unijela sam 1 sat kasnije nego inače.
Ne mogu iščekati skok temperature, baš sam nestrpljiva. Pokušati ću kopirati graf.

----------


## Lukina mamma

Curke, molim pomoć. Ovo mi je prvi ciklus da mjerim BT i ako pogledate graf te simptome koji prate O kao bjeljanjak itd. ja sam uvjerena da sam između 3-6 ožujka ovulirala. Temperatura je bila super, vidio se skok u temperaturi i onda danas šok. Temp. je pala na 36.6 C.

Kažu da je temperatura viša u drugoj fazi ciklusa bez obzira jel došlo do oplodnje ili ne.

Ima li netko ideju zašto mi je pala temperatura i što bi to moglo značiti?
Graf mi je u potpisu, nadam se da ga možete vidjeti.
Ako ne, molim da mi kažete kako da ga prebacim.
Jako mi je važno i zato unaprijed veeeelika hvala!  :Love:

----------


## a72

lukina mama, kad pokusam otvoriti otvara mi moj graf....moras to poraviti,pa cemo vidjeti o cemu se radi...

----------


## Lukina mamma

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25e61b

Nadam se da je sad ok.  :Embarassed:

----------


## a72

Pa...ne znam , vidim da si i juce unijela eggwhite,a jutros malo pala temp. pa bi mogla o. i da je danas...iskoristite vi i danasnju sansu  :Grin:  
Uglavnom, nakon o. temp. raste, prva dva-tri dana lagano ,a onda uocljivije,pa cemo vidjeti kakva ce temp biti narednih dana, ali ne propustite jos nocas,tj. dok god je temp.niska...sretno!!!

----------


## Lukina mamma

a72, 8)

----------


## Lukina mamma

Nemam iskustva s tih fefe-om. Počela sam tek nedavno pratiti te temperature, ali me nešto zbunjuje. Promjena temperature od 0,1C jako mijenja cijeli graf i kompletnu interpretaciju.  :? 
Meni se činilo da sam imala "školsku"  O i samo zato što mi je temp. bila 36,6C treći dan kad su se očekivale više temperature, fefe je isključio O. Po njemu ispada da je još nisam imala (odn. to ćemo vidjeti retrogradno) i plodni dani su mi već cijeli tjedan. Semafor je zelen cijelo vrijeme a ja se danas osjećam kao u najgorem PMS-u. Napuhano, debelo, "dry"...
Nadam se da je fefe pogriješio i da me još ne pozna najbolje jer sam nova.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## **az**

po mom ti je ovulacija bila 4.3. i taj pad par dana poslije uopće nije toliko značajan. pad temp možeš očekivati i oko 7. dana poslije ovulacije, u vrijeme implantacije (naravno, može biti izm 5. i 10. dana, a opet ne mora ga ni biti.

----------


## Lukina mamma

> po mom ti je ovulacija bila 4.3. i taj pad par dana poslije uopće nije toliko značajan. pad temp možeš očekivati i oko 7. dana poslije ovulacije, u vrijeme implantacije (naravno, može biti izm 5. i 10. dana, a opet ne mora ga ni biti.


I fefe bi rekao da je tad bila O samo da sam umjesto 36,6 imala 36,7C.  
Ja sam se tad i osjećala kao da imam O i tako smo i planirali sportske aktivnosti.
A što se tiče pada temperature, mislila sam da bi 5. DPO bilo ipak prerano.

----------


## a72

*L.mama*, ono sto ff-ejca zbunjuje je plodna sluz koju si unijela nakon porasta temperature...probaj sta ce biti kad maknes watery i eggwhite sluz, jer nakon odnosa i nisi sigurna je li bas plodna sluz ili khm...neka druga  :Grin:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> *L.mama*, ono sto ff-ejca zbunjuje je plodna sluz koju si unijela nakon porasta temperature...probaj sta ce biti kad maknes watery i eggwhite sluz, jer nakon odnosa i nisi sigurna je li bas plodna sluz ili khm...neka druga



Imaš pravo. Maknula sam. I suzio je plodno razdoblje na ono što se i meni čini logičnim. Nema i dalje nikakve linije koja bi označila O, ali nema veze. Bitno da ja znam.   :Smile:  
Hvala!  :D

----------


## Pepe2

Kod mene jos nista sto bi bilo moguce objaviti kao lijepu vijest...
na testu isto kao i jucer, prije nista nego nesto, nije se pojavila jaca crtica koju sam ocekivala...  :Sad:  
BT mi se cini preniska za 10 DPO ( ili mi topl. ne radi kako treba - star je vec godinu dana)

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Kod mene jos nista sto bi bilo moguce objaviti kao lijepu vijest...
> na testu isto kao i jucer, prije nista nego nesto, nije se pojavila jaca crtica koju sam ocekivala...  
> BT mi se cini preniska za 10 DPO ( ili mi topl. ne radi kako treba - star je vec godinu dana)


Ja ti nisam neki expert u čitanju FF-a, ali možda ti je temperatura niska zbog implantacije (cure tu neke spominju implantacijski dip). 10 dan nije prekasno za implantaciju. Zato su ti i testovi negativni. Moraš još čekati. Temperatura od 36,6 ti je dosta viša od one u prvoj fazi ciklusa pa ja mislim da ima još veeelike šanse.  :D

----------


## Pepe2

ajoj, kako bi to bilo lijepo ...

----------


## leloX

Pepe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je implatacija, ja isto mislim da je to vrlo lako moguće, temp se dobro drži
Da li je koja od vas imala o a da nije temp porasla :? 
Ja sam imala plodnu sluz, čak i tragove sukrvice na toaletnom papiru, ovulacijsku bol, ali temp raste 2 dana i onda padne, baš sam zbunjena, ima netko ovakva iskustva :/

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Pepe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je implatacija, ja isto mislim da je to vrlo lako moguće, temp se dobro drži
> Da li je koja od vas imala o a da nije temp porasla :? 
> Ja sam imala plodnu sluz, čak i tragove sukrvice na toaletnom papiru, ovulacijsku bol, ali temp raste 2 dana i onda padne, baš sam zbunjena, ima netko ovakva iskustva :/


Pepe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LeloX, to se točno meni dogodilo. Ako pogledaš moj graf, 4.3. sam mogla O. Imala sam sve ove simptome koje ti spominješ osim sukrvice i ovjerena sam bila da je to to. Počela mi je rasti temperatura i nakon dva dana (8.3.) padne. FF mi zato niti nije označio O na 4.3. jer moraju temperature rasti tri dana zaredom.

Ja se nadam da ipak ima šanse i da je ono bila ovulacija.

----------


## leloX

Ja sam isto nekako uvjerena da mi je o bila, nisam davno imala ovoliko sluzi kao ovaj mjesec, a i obično nemam sukrvicu u vrijeme o, imala sam je samo jednom do sada, inače sam malo pod stresom i pritiskom ovih dana pa ne znam je li to može utjecati na temp. Prebacila bi graf ali ne znam kako, gdje ga trebam kopirati, ma nema veze.
Joj neka se uhvati ovaj mjesec barem jednoj od nas dvije pa da potvrdimo da je bila o, mislim da je to jedini način  :Laughing:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Prebacila bi graf ali ne znam kako, gdje ga trebam kopirati, ma nema veze.:


Ajde probaj ovako: na ekranu gdje ti je nacrtan graf ili što već imaš otvoreno s lijeve strane je izbornik. Odeš na sharing pa Home page setup pa negdje dolje na novootvorenom ekranu mora pisati Create home page ili slično. Kompjuter ti tad da URL adresu koju možeš staviti i u svoj potpis.
Voljela bih vidjeti tvoj graf... 
Ako ti ne uspije, možemo i preko pp pa ću ti probat pomoći.




> Joj neka se uhvati ovaj mjesec barem jednoj od nas dvije pa da potvrdimo da je bila o, mislim da je to jedini način


Pa što jednoj! Obje ćemo mi, vidjet ćeš.   :Love:

----------


## leloX

Daj Bože da bude tako, ja baš nekako vjerujem da hoće
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nas 
Treba pokriti one o koje pokazuje graf, i koje mi mislimo da jesu, ovaj ciklus muževima nema mira  :Laughing:  
Non stop plodni dani

----------


## Lukina mamma

> ovaj ciklus muževima nema mira  
> Non stop plodni dani


 8) 
Ne znam više tko zaslužuje da mu se podigne spomenik: mi ili naši muževi?   :Laughing:

----------


## Lukina mamma

LeloX i Pepe2, kak ste danas?
Meni je FF potpuno promijenio graf jer mi je danas treći dan neprekidno povišena temperatura i pomaknuo mi je dan ovulacije. 
Ja se nadam da sam ipak ja u pravu.   :Smile:

----------


## Pepe2

meni temperatura bas "zamrzla " na 36.6....pomislila bih da je toplomjer riknuo da nevecer ne mjerim 37.00..... :?

----------


## leloX

Danas evo opet raste, viditi ćemo ujutro što će biti, L.Mama možda ti nakon te o ostane visoka temp, glavno da je ona tu, pokušaj je uhvatiti   :Kiss:

----------


## Lukina mamma

Vidim ja da su nam temperature jutros visoke, to je dobro.   :Smile:

----------


## leloX

L. mama vidim ja da tvoj graf super napreduje.
Moja temp je jutros opet porasla, ako i sutra bude tako mislim da će mi graf označiti o jer će to biti 3 dan da je u porastu, mada se ja osjećam kao da je prošla.

----------

